# [HowTo] Silent-PC



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

[HowTo] Silent PC (Luftkühlung)
*Alle Arbeiten und Modifikationen auf eigene Gefahr!*

Um eines vorneweg zu nehmen  leise schließt kühl und Overclocking nicht aus. Logischerweise sind in einem Silent-System die Komponenten meist etwas wärmer als in einem mit schnell drehenden Lüftern voll gestopften Gehäuse. Wer sich jedoch ein bisschen mit Thermik, Konvektion und Co auseinander setzt, der erkennt schnell, dass man mit einem sinnvollen Konzept und einer durchdachten Komponentenwahl gemäß dem Motto Unhörbar ist aus oder defekt ein System bauen kann, welches eben diesem Anspruch entspricht. Welche Komponenten, Tricks und Kniffe es braucht, damit man nur noch am Leuchten der LEDs erkennen kann, ob der Rechner überhaupt noch läuft, erklären wir schrittweise für jede einzelne Komponente.​

 *Lüfter*Lüfter gibt es wie Sand am mehr, die Goldkörner wollen aber auch erst gefunden werden. Für einen leisen Rechner prädestiniert sind 120mm Propeller mit unter 1600rpm (rounds per minute, Umdrehungen pro Minute), welche man mit einer Lüftersteuerung auf 7 Volt bis 5 Volt drosselt. Wer keine externe Lüftersteuerung besitzt oder auf eine Kabeldrossel verzichten möchte, steuert die Lüfter über das Mainboard oder verwendet Exemplare, welche bereits standardmäßig mit 800rpm drehen. Allerdings ist auch ein laufruhiger Markenlüfter mit dieser Drehzahl noch hörbar und somit mehr etwas für hitzige Komponenten oder Nutzer, welche es eben lieber etwas kühler haben und einen höhere Lärmkulisse in Kauf nehmen. Wirkliche Ruhe tritt erst bei einer Spannung von 5 Volt oder weniger ein, alle 1600er Modelle fallen unter die _magische 600rpm Grenze_, 1200er teils gar unter 500rpm. Hier kann man praktisch einen Lüfter akustisch nicht mehr lokalisieren, nur in einem absolut stillen Raum und ohne Geräusche von außerhalb werden extrem empfindliche Naturen bei weniger als einem Meter Abstand mit Müh und Not noch ein minimales Säuseln wahrnehmen können. Für 92mm und 80mm Lüfter gelten meist Werte von 1400rpm bzw. 1000rpm.
Wer nun anmerkt, dass ein solch niedrig touriger Lüfter ja kaum noch Druck ausübt und nur noch wenig Airflow herrscht, hat natürlich Recht  eine gute Kühlung ist allerdings weiterhin machbar. Ein Gehäuselüfter etwa muss nicht viel Luft bewegen, ein geringfügiger Luftstrom ist ausreichend um kühle Frischluft hinein und warme Abluft hinaus zu befördern  mehr ist auch gar nicht nötig. Auch viele Grafikkarten- und Prozessorkühler verrichten ihren Dienst mit nur wenig Luftbewegung mehr als gut, mehr zu dieser Thematik findet sich in den jeweiligen Absätzen.
Wird ein Lüfter über Monate hinweg an ein und derselben Stelle betrieben, so kann es z.B. beim Wechsel von der horizontalen Befestigung  zur vertikalen zu einem Schleifen des Lüfters kommen, da sich dessen Lager eingelaufen hat. Ein Lüfter erzeugt aufgrund seines Motors geringfügige Unwuchten und somit Vibrationen, bei der Montage in dünnwandigen Gehäusen, etwa aus Aluminium, ist es von Vorteil, den Lüfter entkoppelt zu montieren, um die Übertragung von Schwingungen auf das Case zu unterbinden  so vermeidet man störendes klappern und vibrieren. Abschließend ist es noch gut zu wissen, dass Lüftergitter und Staubfilter nicht nur die Kühlleistung senken, sondern auch die Lautstärke erhöhen. Für Staub auf den Rotorblättern gilt das gleiche.

*Folgende Feinheiten sollte man also für einen perfekten Lüfterbetrieb beachten:*




*[*] Lüfter sind erst bei unter 600rpm praktisch unhörbar*
--> per Lüftersteuerung oder Kabeldrossel die Spannung auf 7 Volt bis am besten 5 Volt senken
--> Airflow und Kühlleistung sind weiterhin mehr als ausreichend
*[*]Unwuchten des Motors erzeugen Vibrationen, welche Schwingungen bei leichten Cases erzeugen *
--> Lüfter entkoppeln oder schweres Case bzw. Dämmatten verwenden
*[*]Lüftergitter und Staubfilter senken die Kühlleistung und erhöhen die Lautstärke*
--> beides entfernen bzw. weglassen
*[*]Staub auf den Rotorblättern ebenso*
--> Unterdruck erzeugen, je nach Belüftungskonzept dringt ohnehin kaum Staub ein
--> Case öfters aussaugen
*[*]beim Wechsel von der horizontalen Befestigung zur vertikalen kann es zu einem Schleifen des Lüfters kommen *
--> das Lager hat sich eingelaufen

Lüfter, die klackern, brummen oder schleifen und somit bei 5 Volt trotz der sehr geringen Drehzahl auf sich aufmerksam machen gibt es leider überall, eine gewisse Serienstreuung lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Diese Modelle haben sich bewährt:


 Blacknoise Noiseblocker XL1, XE1 und S1
 Nanoxia FX Serie
 Noctua NF-P12, NF-S12 und NF-R8
 Papst FGLL und NGLE
 Scythe S-Flex 
 Scythe Minebea
 Scythe Slip Stream
 Silenx IXP Serie
 Yate Loon D12SL-12
 Sharkoon Silent Eagle



 *Grafikkarte*
Die wohl hitzigste und empfindlichste Komponente ist der Pixelbeschleuniger, besonderes Augenmerk sollte man hier auf die Kühlung des Videospeichers (VRAM) und der Spannungswandler (VRN, also Voltage Regulator Modul) legen. Als erste Anlaufstelle raten wir zu einem gründlichen Studieren von *Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*, dort findet ihr praktisch alle relevanten Kühler am Markt samt einer ausführlichen Beschreibung, deutschsprachige Reviews und weitere Informationen  rund um die Kühlung der GPU. Weiterhin sind dort sämtliche aktuellen Grafikkarten gelistet, die bereits von Haus aus über eine sehr leise oder passive Kühllösung verfügen  so spart man sich bei einigen Modellen einen neuen Kühler. Wer es wirklich silent will, setzt zum Ruhigstellen auf  passive Kühlerkörper wie die Arctic Cooling Accelero S1/S2 oder die HR-03 Serie des Herstellers Thermalright, bei hitzigen Grafikprozessoren montiert man zusätzlich gedrosselten 120mm Lüfter, hochwertige WLP ist ohnehin Pflicht. Dies ist in vielen Fällen kühler, effizienter und leiser als ein Nachrüstkühler mit integriertem Lüfter  auch gedrosselt befinden sich diese nicht immer an der Grenze zur Unhörbarkeit, ein qualitativ hochwertiger Lüfter bei 5 Volt dagegen schon. Bestückt man den VRAM und die VRN mit kleinen passiven Kühlkörpern (zB von Zalman), kann man bis auf die nVidia G80 und die ATI R600 Chips alle (!) aktuellen GPUs passiv kühlen, eine Ausnahme bilden die Radeon X19x0 aufgrund ihrer extrem hitzigen Spannungswandler.

Viele aktuelle Karten kennen den Unterschied zwischen 2D- und 3D-Modus und variieren je nach Zustand ihre Taktfrequenzen und die anliegende Chipspannung. Allerdings gibt es auch hier Optimierungspotential. Mit Tools wie dem Rivatuner kann man zumindest auf die Taktfrequenzen Einfluss nehmen, das ATI Tool ermöglicht bei einigen Radeons auch das Definieren eigener Taktraten und den dazugehörigen Spannungen. Die Hersteller bauen sicherheitshalber Puffer ein, wer auf diese verzichtet, kann beispielsweise eine X1900XT im 3D-Betrieb mit nur 1.3 Volt statt 1.45 Volt befeuern  die GPU bleibt deutlich kühler bei gleicher Leistung. Da leider nicht alle Karten mit den beiden genannten Tools eine solche Modifikation erlauben, greift der versierte User auf den NiBiTor und RaBit bzw. RadEdit zurück. Hiermit lassen sich die BIOSe von Nvidia wie ATI Modellen verändern, der personalisierte 2D wie auch 3D-Modus wird möglich. Denn im BIOS sind die Taktraten und die Spannungen festgesetzt und können editiert werden. Das abgeänderte BIOS flasht man anschließend per bootbarer Diskette auf.​

 *Prozessor*Operation am Herzen  die CPU verlangt nach einer guten Kühlung. Die absoluten Werte, was Wärmeabgabe und Temperaturen anbelangt, liegen zwar unter denen der GPU, der Prozessor erfordert aber mittlerweile oft richtige Monster um ihn leise und effizient zu kühlen. Das vorherrschende Prinzip sind aktuell so genannte Towerkühler, welche den klassischen vertikalen Top-Flow-Modellen überlegen sind. Beide Konzepte setzen auf eine unterschiedliche Belüftung des Kühlkörpers. Bei einem Towerkühler sitzt ein optionaler oder manchmal auch fest verbauter Lüfter seitlich an diesem und bläst idealerweise Richtung Heck- oder Deckellüfter, dort wird die heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Der klassische Typ nutzt einen Lüfter, welcher so montiert ist, dass auf das Mainboard geblasen wird, der Vorteil hierbei ist die Kühlung der die den Prozessor umgebenden Bauteile, der Nachteil ist der nicht vorhandene Luftstrom, welcher die Hitze abführt. Auch erlaubt die horizontale Ausrichtung keine wirklich großen Kühler, daher findet man die höchste Leistung nur bei Towerkühlern, zudem ermöglichen nur diese Konstruktionen passive Exemplare, da genug Platz für viele Lamellen mit großem Abstand zueinander vorhanden ist. Gemeinsamkeiten finden sich bei den Materialien und Techniken, die zum Einsatz kommen. Lamellen aus Aluminium und oder Kupfer dienen der Abgabe der Hitze an die Umgebung,  Heatpipes aus dem gleichen Material transportieren die Wärme von der Bodenplatte zu den Lamellen.
Man unterscheidet nämlich zwischen aktiver, semi-passiver und voll-passiver Kühlung. Bei einem voll-passiven Aufbau gibt es keinerlei Lüfter, d.h. die warme Abluft staut sich an. Diese Methode funktioniert nur bei Strom sparenden und kühlen Komponenten, etwa einem Office-Rechner. Aktiv lassen sich alle verfügbaren Prozessoren kühlen, für ein Silent-System empfehlen sich Towerkühler mit einem langsam drehenden Lüfter. 

Generell ist darauf zu achten, wie schnell die CPU taktet, welche Vcore und Wärmeleitpaste genutzt wird und wie der möglichst verschraubte Kühler sich bei der gewählten Drehzahl verhält.

Die erste Stufe eines Silent-PCs ist noch nicht das Wahre und somit eher für Freunde von Overclocking oder Nutzern von Herdplatten im System zu empfehlen, die trotz der Power in Ruhe arbeiten wollen. Ventiliert man mit den noch hörbaren 800rpm eines guten 120mm Lüfters, so sind alle aktuellen Core2Quad,  Core2Duo, Athlon 64 X² und Phenom mit folgenden Modellen problemlos kühlbar, oft auch mit starker Übertaktung:



Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright Ultra-120-Extreme
Thermalright HR-01 Plus
Noctua NH-U12
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 
Scythe Mugen
Scythe Ninja Copper
Thermaltake Sonic Tower Rev.2
Noiseblocker Cool Scraper Rev.3 und AMD-Montagekit


Wer sich mit etwas weniger Leistung, also allen Core2Duo, Athlons und Phenoms bis um die 3.0 GHz bei niedriger Spannung begnügt, der rückt auf der Leiter zur Unhörbarkeit bis fast ganz nach oben  der 5 Volt Betrieb ist angesagt. Aufgrund des sich nun stark verringernden Airflows dünnt sich das Feld der Kühler aus, einige Modelle kommen nun so richtig in Fahrt oder stoßen überhaupt erst neu hinzu. Eine große Oberfläche sowie möglichst viele Heatpipes reichen für die Leistungsspitze hier nicht mehr aus, nun kommt zusätzlich der Lamellenabstand mit ins Spiel  je großzügiger dieser, desto leichter durchfließt das noch vorhandene bisschen Luft den Kühler und transportiert die Abwärme mit sich. Hier gelten noch einige Feinheiten: Wenn der Lüfter gegen die Heatpipes bläst, verwirbelt sich die Luft daran. Somit hat man weniger Luftdruck, minimal höhere Temperaturen sowie eine höhere Geräuschentwicklung. Wenn der Kühler also eine freie Ausrichtung erlaubt, sollte man dies beachten. Die Optionen des Marktes sind:



Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright HR-01 Plus
Scythe Ninja Copper
Scythe Mugen
Scythe Ninja 
Thermaltake Sonic Tower Rev.2
Noiseblocker Cool Scraper Rev.3 und AMD-Montagekit


Kommen wir zur Königsdiziplin, dem semi-passiven Betrieb! Hier braucht es einen Kühler mit vielen Heatpipes, die die Hitze der CPU schnell und vor allem gleichmäßig an eine hohe Anzahl von Kühlrippen mit möglichst viel Platz dazwischen und einer großen Oberfläche befördern. Denn nun verzichtet man auf einen Lüfter am Kühlkörper und setzt auf die natürliche Konvektion, einzig ein Gehäuselüfter im Heck oder besser noch im Deckel (wenn das Netzteil unten sitzt) erzeugt einen minimal Luftzug, der die sich um und am Kühler sammelnde Wärme ins Freie leitet. Der Verzicht auf einen aktiven Kühler resultiert in einer nochmals verringerten Geräuschemission wie auch erhöhten Temperaturen, abhängig vom verwendeten Kühler. Mit den vier folgenden Modellen lässt sich nichtsdestotrotz ein Großteil aller erhältlichen Prozessoren kühlen, einzig von Quad-Cores und Highest-End-CPUs sollte man sich fernhalten  ein Q9300 ist aber noch drin. Exzessives Undervolting sowie ein ausgeklügeltes Belüftungskonzept sind aber spätestens hier Pflicht und haben höchste Priorität! Hier also die Creme de la Creme:



Scythe Ninja Copper
Thermalright IFX-14
Scythe Ninja (Rev.B mit Retention Kit!)
Thermalright HR-01 Plus


 *Chipsatz*

Oft unterschätzt wird die Hitzentwicklung der Northbringe, viele Nutzer erkannten erst beim Release  des hitzigen und somit aktiv gekühlten Nforce 680i SLI wie viel Wärme dieser Chipsatz absondern kann. Aber auch Übertakter wissen um diese Tatsache, schließlich lassen sich nahezu alle CPUs nur durch die Erhöhung des FSBs und die dazugehörigen Spannungen zu neuen Leistungssphären treiben. Kleines Details am Rande: der von diversen Tools ausgelesene und als Mainboard titulierte Wert ist nicht die Temperatur des Chipsatzes, sondern nur ein Messpunkt in dessen Nähe!
In vielen Fällen erzielt man durch das schlichte Austauschen des originalen Kontaktmittels (billige, schlecht verteilte Paste oder gar ein dickes Pad) durch hochwertige wie die Arctic Silver 5 sowie eine Kühlerbefestigung mit M2-Gewindeschrauben und isolierenden Unterlegscheiben (höherer Anpressdruck!) bereits Verbesserungen von über 10° C. Je nach System, Chipsatz und Verwendungszweck reicht das für niedrige Temperaturen aber nicht aus, Abhilfe schafft der Zubehörmarkt. Die mittlerweile an ihre großen Tower-Brüder angelehnten Spitzenmodelle können selbst passiv über einen übertakteten Nforce 680i SLI nur müde lächeln.



Thermalright HR-05 IFX, SLI-Version
Noctua NC-U6
Thermalright HR-05, SLI-Version



 *Netzteil*Ein Netzteil nimmt Strom aus der Steckdose auf, wandelt diesen um und gibt ihn an die Komponenten weiter. Der Wirkungsgrad, also die Effizienz der PSU (Power Supply Unit), entscheidet wie viel Prozent der aufgenommen Energie auch wirklich genutzt werden, ein gewisser Teil wird nämlich als Wärme abgeben. Je effizienter ein Netzteil, desto kühler bleibt es und auch die Stromrechnung fällt geringer aus. Am wirkungsvollsten arbeitet eine PSU bei 40 bis 65% der maximal möglichen Leistung, dementsprechend sollte man sein Netzteil auf die restlichen Komponenten abstimmen. Ein Mid-Range-PC mit einem E6750 und einer 8800GT Grafikkarte zieht etwa 220 Watt aus dem Netz, somit eignet sich hier ein Stromliefe[rant mit rund 400 Watt. Natürlich wird ein Netzteil unter Last wärmer und der verbaute Lüfter dreht hoch oder springt erst an (bei semi-passiven Modellen), daher kann ein Netzteil sich idle unauffällig verhalten um sich dann load als Krachmacher zu entpuppen. Nicht wirklich notwendig sind Modelle mit Kabelmanagement, eine sehr saubere Kabelführung ist auch ohne diese Spielerei machbar. Als  besonders leise und vor allem effizient gelten diese Netzteile:



 Seasonic S12II Serie (aktiv)
 Corsair VX Serie (aktiv)
 Seasonic M12 Serie (aktiv)
 Be Quiet Straight Power Serie (aktiv)
 Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 Serie (aktiv)
 Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 Serie (aktiv)
 Nesteq ASM Serie (semi-passiv)
 Antec Phantom 500W (semi-passiv)
 Amacrox Calmer Serie (passiv)
 Fortron Zen Serie (passiv)
 silentmaxx Fanless 400W (passiv)


*Achtung! Umbauten am Netzteil können lebensgefährlich sein - nur für Profis!*

Richtige Silent-Fanatiker setzen aber nicht auf handelsübliche Netzteile, genauer gesagt nicht auf deren verbaute Lüfter. Viele Hersteller verwenden einen 120mm Lüfter, nichts liegt also näher, als diesen gegen ein besseres Modell auszutauschen. Sieht man vom Garantieverlust (!) durch das Öffnen und den Gefahren wie einen Stromschlag (!) oder der Zerstörung des Netzteils (!) durch unsachgemäße Handhabung ab, bleibt allem voran die Frage nach der Förderleistung des Lüfters. Wer nämlich einfach nur einen langsamen Propeller verbaut, dessen Netzteil wird die nächste Crysis-Session wohl nicht überleben, mit etwas Pech reißt das den Hitzetod erleidende Stück gleich noch ein paar andere Komponenten mit ins Jenseits. Besonderes Augenmerk muss auf die vom Netzteil ausgegebenen Lüfterspannungen gelegt werden, ist etwa die Anlaufspannung sehr gering, läuft das gewünschte Lüftermodell vielleicht erst gar nicht an. Dreht ein Lüfter aufgrund der Wärmeentwicklung und der ansteigenden Spannung zu stark auf, wird es laut  Ziel verfehlt. Selbstverständlich sollte der Lüfter entkoppelt und eventuelle Lüftergitter ausrangiert werden, schließlich will man die Förderleistung erhöhen, nicht aber die Lärmentwicklung.

*Folgende Feinheiten sollte man also bei einem Lüftertausch beachten:*




*[*] Förderleistung darf nicht zu weit unter der des ursprünglichen Lüfters liegen*
--> Typenschild des originalen Modells studieren
--> falls möglich mit dem neuen Lüfter praktisch vergleichen
*[*] Anlauf- und Maximalspannung und dabei entstehenden Luftdruck beachten*
--> an einer Lüftersteuerung den Lüfter mit den von der PSU ausgegeben Spannungen testen
 Lüfter entkoppeln und auf Lüftergitter verzichten
--> vermeidet Vibrationen und erhöht den Luftdurchfluss
*[*] oft wird nur ein 2-Pin Anschluss genutzt*
--> Adapter kaufen (zB *hier*) oder bauen


 *Festplatte*
Die klassische Festplatte, also die Hard Drive Disc (HDD), ist neben den allgegenwärtigen Lüftern das einzige Bauteil, welches mit seinem konstanten Laufgeräusch die Stille stört. Dummerweise kann man eine Festplatte aber nicht wie einen Lüfter einfach drosseln, hier hilft nur entkoppeln oder gleich dämmen. Mit Entkopplungen (z.B. Innovatek Innovibe Rev.2 oder Revoltec Hard Drive Silencer für in einen 5.25-Zoll-Schacht, alternativ zwei Streifen Schaumstoff am Gehäuseboden) verringern sich zwar die Vibrationen und das Rattern wird deutlich abgeschwächt, aber auch leise Modelle wie die Folgenden sind damit gerade beim Zugriff nicht gänzlich zum Schweigen zu bringen:



 Samsung Spinpoint
 Western Digital Caviar SE Serie
 HDDs mit 5400rpm

Bleibt also nur der Griff zu einer Festplatten-Dämmung. Hierbei wird die HDD in eine Box gesteckt, welche zumeist mit Silikon (seltener mit Schaumstoff oder Bitumen) ausgekleidet ist, welches den so genannten Körperschall schluckt. Da der Magnetspeicher sich aufgrund der Isolierung etwas erwärmt, setzen die Hersteller oft auf seitliche Kühlrippen oder Heatlanes (eine Art goßes, flaches Wärmeleitpad), im Endeffekt bleibt die Platte also kühl und es wird deutlich leiser. Bleibt noch das Problem, dass auch die Box dann minimal vibriert und sich diese Bewegung auf das Gehäuse übertragen kann. Die Entkopplung in einem  5.25-Zoll-Schacht ist möglich, allerdings nicht optimal. Als ideale Lösung hat sich die Kombination mit einem untergelegten Stück Schaumstoff am Gehäuseboden heraus kristallisiert, je nach Modell herrscht dann selbst bei einer mit 10.000rpm drehenden WD Raptor selige Ruhe.



 Grow Up Japan Smart Drive (u.a. erhältlich bei gamingstuff.de)
 Scythe Quiet Drive
 Silenx LX-HDSS HD Silencer


Wer es leise will, muss bereits einiges investieren, soll es aber wirklich unhörbar sein  dieses Mal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  wird es exorbitant teuer bis praktisch unbezahlbar. Der brandneue Nachfolger der HDD ist die Solid State Disk (SSD), welche ausschließlich auf Flashspeicher setzt, so wie man ihn etwa von USB-Sticks kennt. Diese Technologie kommt ohne bewegliche Teile oder Mechanik aus, daher ist sie vollkommen lautlos und erzeugt so gut wie gar keine Abwärme, auch ein Headcrash ist unmöglich. Eine sehr geringe Kapazität bei einem vergleichsweise extrem hohen Preis schreckt aber zu recht massiv ab.​


 *Optische Laufwerke*
Alles ist ruhig, man legt eine CD ein und auf ein Mal wird aus dem lautlosen Segelflieger ein dröhnender Kampfjet, kommt es doch einem so vor, als ob der optische Datenträger mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit rotiert - Abhilfe ist hier auf mechanischem  Weg nicht drin. Mit dem Tool *CD Bremse* aber kann man ganz leicht bestimmen wann ein DVD oder CD wie schnell drehen darf. Alternativ verwendet man ein externes Laufwerk, welches nur dann zum Einsatz kommt, wenn man es wirklich benötigt.​

 *Gehäuse*
Prinzipiell eignet sich nahezu jedes Gehäuse für den leisen PC. Einen Barebone mit einerm Quad-Core und einer 8800Ultra bekommt man aber nicht leise, zumindest nicht mit handelsüblichen Mitteln oder ohne gefährliche hohe Temperaturen. Ein weit verbreitetet Irrglaube ist es, dass ein mit Dämmmatten ausgekleidetes Gehäuse deutlich leiser ist und die Temperaturen nach oben klettern - beides ist falsch. Matten helfen nur gegen Lüfter im Innenraum und filtern das Laufgeräusch einer Festplatte etwas heraus, gegen Gehäuselüfter und  Netzteil sind sie machtlos, die Temperaturen steigen nur marginal. Wirklich wichtig sind Montageplätze für große 120mm Lüfter, je nach Belüftungskonzept im Deckel oder Heck und in der Front, ein Lüfter vorne ist aber in den meisten Fällen nicht notwendig.



 je größer, desto kühler, da sich die Teile gegenseitig weniger stark aufheizen
 je leichter das Case, desto eher neigt es zu Vibrationen 
 ein großflächiges Sichtfenster erhöht die Lautstärke
 viele Öffnungen oder Mesh stören den Luftfluss und es dringt vermehrt Staub ein
 für einen Seitenlüfter gilt dies umso mehr
 Dämmungsmatten wirken nicht gegen laute Gehäuselüfter oder ein dröhnendes Netzteil
 auch ohne Matten ist ein fast lautloser Rechner möglich
 HDD-Käfige erzeugen bei verschraubten Datenträgern ein unüberhörbares Rattern	


Sieht man vom äußeren Design ab, gibt es mittlerweile grob zwei Typen, welche sich maßgeblich beim Innenaufbau unterscheiden. Der Klassiker hat das Netzteil oben links verbaut, darunter befindet sich eine Montageoption für einen Hecklüfter, ein Platz für einen Frontlüfter ist durchgehend mit von der Partie. Der alternative Aufbau setzt auf mehrere Zonen, so sitzen Netzteil und die von diesem mitbelüfteten Festplatten (teils ist auch noch hier Lüfter möglich) unten im Case, die oberen 2/3 beherbergen das Mainboard und die optischen Laufwerke. Lüfterplätze finden sich im Heck und im Deckel, in der Front nur ab und zu. Hier ein paar Gehäuse, welche sich ideal für ein Silent-System eignen, im Endeffekt ist wie Wahl aber schlicht Geschmackssache.



Antec P182
Chieftec DX Serie
Lian Li PC-07 Plus


 *Belüftungskonzepte*Je nach verwendetem Gehäuse und dessen Innenaufbau bieten sich wenig überraschend zwei Konzepte an. In egal welchem Case gilt die Regel mehr Luft raus als rein, so vermeidet man einen Wärmestau, welcher wiederum zu so genannten Hotspots führen kann. Darunter versteht man Stellen im Gehäuse an denen sich die Hitze mangels Abführung sammelt  für die betroffenen Komponenten ungemütlich bis tödlich. 
Verwendet man den klassischen Typus, so dienen ein ausblasender Hecklüfter und das Netzteil als Wärmeabführer, wenn der CPU-Kühler über einen Lüfter verfügt, sollte dieser die Luft Richtung Heck und nicht Richtung Netzteil bewegen. Bei diesem Konzept, welches eher für den 7 Volt oder 5 Volt geeignet ist, hält man die PCI-Blenden geschlossen, es sei denn, man verwendet eine passive Kühlung bei der GPU.
Ein Lüfter in der Front bringt nur etwas, wenn er schnell dreht, was in einem Silent-System natürlich unerwünscht ist, zudem ist der Effekt trotz hoher Drehzahl nur begrenzt. Wider der allgemeinen Meinung kommen Grafikkarten- und Prozessorkühler ohne Frischluftzufuhr aus, der Temperaturgewinn bei einem Lüfter mit weniger als 800rpm liegt unter 3° C. Einzig wenn zwei oder mehr Festplatten verbaut sind, bedanken sich diese über einen geringen Luftstrom.
Nutzt man den alternativen Aufbau, so trägt man der natürlichen Konvektion Rechnung. Die Front und das Heck werden abgedichtet, hier bieten sich Dämmungsmatten oder Schaumstoff an. Die PCI-Blenden werden geöffnet und dienen als Lufteinlass. Die Luft steigt nun an der Grafikkarte und der Northbringe vorbei und nimmt deren Abwärme auf, durch Konvektion oder einen nach oben blasenden Lüfter geht sie durch den CPU-Kühler hindurch und wird von einem Lüfter im Deckel ins Freie abgesaugt. Gerade für den 5 Volt oder den semi-passiven Betrieb ist diese Methode schlicht perfekt. Im Vergleich zu einem Propeller im Heck und einer abgedichteten Oberseite bringt ein Lüfter im Deckel bei geschlossenem Heck um die 5° C niedrigere Temperaturen bei der CPU und dem Chipsatz. Wer es sich finanziell und von der Abwärme der Komponenten her leisten kann, der greift zu diesem Aufbau und kühlt semi-passiv.​



*Updates:*

24.01.08: Amacrox Calmer und Fortron Zen gelistet
25.01.08: Sharkoon Silent Eagle gelistet
14.02.08: silentmaxx Fanless, Be Quiet P7 Serie und Scythe Slip Stream gelistet​


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

*Komponenten*


*CPU* Intel Core 2 Duo "Conroe" E6300 @ 2.4GHz 
 *GPU* Radeon X1900XT/512Mb 
 *Board* GigaByte GA-965P-DS3 Rev3.3 [F10]
 *RAM* Kingston Value RAM 2x1024Mb DDR2-667 CL5
 *HDDs* Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C (250Gb SATA)
 *Sound* Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2
 *Netzteil* Be Quiet! P5 520W
 *Case* Antec P180


*Kühlung*


*CPU:* Scythe Ninja (passiv)
 *GPU: *Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 mit 2x Scythe Kaze Jyu 1500 @ 5 Volt (571rpm)
 *Mainboard:* Thermalright HR-05 passiv
 *Gehäuse:* _oben:_ Scythe S-Flex SFF21F @ 5 Volt (523rpm)


*Temperaturen:*

*Raumtemperatur:* 30°C (!)



 *CPU:* Idle: 41°C / Load: 56°C (semi-passiv @ Coretemp v0.95/Everest)
 *GPU:* Idle: 40°C / Load: 58°C (aktiv @ Rivatuner v2.0)
 *HDD:* Idle: 30°C / Load: 37°C (im Quiet Drive via Speedfan v4.32)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mods*


 E6300 undervolted (1.088 Volt unter Last)
 X1900XT undervolted (621/720 bei 1.3v/1.785v load; 168/288 bei 0.9v/1.785v idle)
 alle gestanzten Lüftergitter heraus gedremelt und die Lüftergitter am Netzteil ausgebaut 
 Gehäuselüfter und Netzteil entkoppelt
 beide 80mm Lüfter im Netzteil gegen leisere Be Quiet Silent Wings getauscht (unter Last ~700rpm)
 Zalman ZM-MFC1 Steuerung regelt GPU- und Gehäuselüfter
 HDD entkoppelt im in einem Scythe Quiet Drive auf zwei Lagen Schaumstoff 
 Thermalright HR-05 verschraubt
 Ninja in der Revision A, standardmäßig per Retention Modul montiert
 alle Blenden offen mit _Mamas Strumpfhose_ als Staubschutz


*Lautstärke*

Sehr leise, nur ein extrem dumpfes, eigentlich fast nicht wahrnehmbares Rauschen.​

*Stromverbrauch*



 *idle:* 93 Watt
 *load:* 191Watt
 
*Bilder*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steal-Angel (23. Januar 2008)

Hey, finde die Idee eines How too sehr cool, habe mir auch erst vor kurzem einen Silent-PC zusammengabaut.


Als CPU Cooler habe ich eine Wakü mit Passivem Radiator benutzt. Ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Konzept als bei dir (höchst wahrscheinlich auch wesentlich teurer)

Als GPU habe ich eine Passive ATI 2400, reicht für den Medienrechner eindeutig!
Die Festplatten habe ich Bitumenboxen gesteckt, die ich selber gebaut habe, How-To irgendwo im Forum zu finden (bzw. link dazu)

Als Netzteil habe ich ein richtig schön leises Seasonic.

Durch das (Destop) Gehäuse blasen dann noch 3 Lüfter auf 5V und alles ist super 

MfG
Stealy


----------



## darkniz (23. Januar 2008)

Dein Bericht ist sehr schön und ausführlich geschrieben . 

So einiges habe ich bei meinem PC auch schon gemacht, z.B. alle Lüfter entkoppelt und gedrosselt, leise Festplatten die zusätzlich noch entkoppelt sind, Strumpfhose statt Blenden und alle Lüftergitter des Gehäuses entfernt. 

Das ein oder andere werde ich bei meinem nächsten PC-Umbau noch überarbeiten. Eine gute Anleitung und Tipps für neue Komponenten hab ich ja jetzt .

Mich würde nur interessieren, wie du die Spannung und den Takt der Graka im 2D Modus gesenkt hast. Das würde ich bei meiner auch gerne machen.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

Anfangs habe ich hierfür das ATI Tool genommen, damit habe ich ein 2D- und ein 3D-Profil erstellt, woran ich die jeweiligen Taktfrequenzen samt GPU-VCore und GDDR-VDimm geknüpft habe, zum Umschalten zwischen beiden musste ich aber immer klicken, da es automatisch nie gescheit klappen wollte. Daher habe ich mir ein entsprechendes BIOS gebastelt und auf die X1900XT geflasht.

cYa


----------



## darkniz (23. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Anfangs habe ich hierfür das ATI Tool genommen, damit habe ich ein 2D- und ein 3D-Profil erstellt, woran ich die jeweiligen Taktfrequenzen samt GPU-VCore und GDDR-VDimm geknüpft habe, zum Umschalten zwischen beiden musste ich aber immer klicken, da es automatisch nie gescheit klappen wollte. Daher habe ich mir ein entsprechendes BIOS gebastelt und auf die X1900XT geflasht.
> 
> cYa


 
Dankeschön. Ich habe es auch schon mit dem ATI-Tool versucht, aber es klappte auch nicht richtig. Ich dachte ich habe eine Einstellung übersehen. Demnächst werde ich mal schauen, wie niedrig ich meine Spannung stellen kann und werde dann vielleicht auch mein Bios flashen. Welches Tool hast du für das bearbeiten und flashen des Bios verwendet?


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

Winflash zum BIOS sichern und mit RaBiT v2.2.1 habe ich das BIOS bearbeitet. Flashen würde ich mit ATIFlash, Winflash hat die Karte zerflasht  Musste dann ne PCI-Karte auspacken *kotz*

cYa


----------



## darkniz (23. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Winflash zum BIOS sichern und mit RaBiT v2.2.1 habe ich das BIOS bearbeitet. Flashen würde ich mit ATIFlash, Winflash hat die Karte zerflasht  Musste dann ne PCI-Karte auspacken *kotz*
> 
> cYa


 
Danke für den Hinweis , ich habe nämlich eigentlich keine Lust, mir das Bios zu zerflashen, deshalb weis ich noch nicht ob ich es mache. Aber da es bei dir funktioniert hat bin ich optimistisch.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

Via ATI Tool ists auch kein Problem, man muss eben manuell switchen, die 3sec sind aber verschmerzbar^^
Die undervoltete Radeon bleibt load rund 10° kühler und will über 20 Watt weniger!

cYa


----------



## darkniz (23. Januar 2008)

Auf das manuelle umstellen habe ich keine Lust. 

 über 20 Watt weniger Verbrauch, dass ist ja nur noch ungefähr die Hälfte von dem Verbrauch mit Standardeinstellungen.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

Naja, eine X1900XT zieht load laut ATi _imo_ 134 Watt 

cYa


----------



## darkniz (23. Januar 2008)

Meintest du 20 Watt weniger 2D oder 3D? Soviel wie ich weiß verbraucht sie im 2D-Modus 46 Watt und im 3D-Modus 109 Watt.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

> Die undervoltete Radeon bleibt *load* rund 10° kühler und will über 20 Watt weniger!


Load meint unter 3D-Last, also u.a. beim Spielen. Habs übrigens verwechselt, die 134 Watt war die X1950XTX, du hast mit den 109 Watt Recht - hast du dazu vll einen Link?

cYa


----------



## darkniz (23. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Load meint unter 3D-Last, also u.a. beim Spielen. Habs übrigens verwechselt, die 134 Watt war die X1950XTX, du hast mit den 109 Watt Recht - hast du dazu vll einen Link?
> 
> cYa


 
Das habe ich überlesen.

Diese Übersicht finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Winflash zum BIOS sichern und mit RaBiT v2.2.1 habe ich das BIOS bearbeitet. Flashen würde ich mit ATIFlash, Winflash hat die Karte zerflasht  Musste dann ne PCI-Karte auspacken *kotz*
> 
> cYa


Glühstrumpf!!

Solangs Kärtel zu retten ist, gehts ja noch, ich hatte mal das Glück, das ATI Flash die PCI ID der x1800 versemmelt hat...


----------



## TH3.BUG (24. Januar 2008)

Pls oben "anheften" Mods


----------



## X_SXPS07 (24. Januar 2008)

Gutes HowTo  Von dir kann man immer noch was lernen 
Hab noch eine Frage: Der Scythe Ninja Copper ist doch besser als die normale Version oder? Ist schließlich aus Kupfer was ja bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeiten als Aluminium hat....


----------



## y33H@ (25. Januar 2008)

> Der Scythe Ninja Copper ist doch besser als die normale Version oder?


Ja, ist ja oben aus der Liste erkennbar. Mit 800rpm geben die sich nicht sooo viel, bei 5v geht der Copper nach vorne, semi-passiv ist er unschlagbar - siehe zB *hier* oder *hier* oder *hier*

cYa


----------



## low- (25. Januar 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht! Obwohl ich kein Silencefreak bin! Weiter so!


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2008)

Nettes HowTo. Nur für mich leider nichts neues dabei.


----------



## y33H@ (25. Januar 2008)

Kannst du dann vll was hinzu fügen? 

cYa


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Kannst du dann vll was hinzu fügen?
> 
> cYa



Nicht zwingend:
Füge mal den Gehäusen das noch hinzu:http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=72642

Durch das Volumen und die Öffnungen in Decken und Boden bekommet man eine gute Luftzirkulation hin.

Mein System rennt mit einem Gehäuselüfter. Man muss sich im zweifelsfall die Strömungsverläufe etwas anpassen.


----------



## Raa (25. Januar 2008)

Guten Abend!

Vielleicht solltest du auch noch die Silent Eagle Serie (zumindest die 1000er;hab ich selber verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden) mit in die Riege der Silent Lüfter aufnehmen.

Frage mal so nebenbei: Wer ist das Mädel auf deinem Desktop?


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2008)

Na y33H@,das kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor.

Wann kann ich mein System eintragen?


----------



## y33H@ (25. Januar 2008)

*@ riedochs*

Das Stacker finde ich aufgrund des Meshs überhaupt nicht gut (Staub!), ansonsten aber top!

*@ Raa*

Stimmt, die Silent Eagle sind super, allerdings _imo_ klacker anfällig - werde es mir überlegen.
Das Mädel nennt sich Adriana Lima.

*@ Schnitzel*

kA, ist hier ein Silentthread erwünscht, dann klär ich da mit Thilo, pack oben die Anforderungen noch rein und los gehts 

cYa


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2008)

Staubprobleme habe ich keine.


----------



## y33H@ (25. Januar 2008)

Hmmm, ich hatte mal ein älteres Stacker Modell da, da ging einiges durch ... Case ist ja eh Geschmackssache - leise bekommt mans mit fast jedem 

cYa


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2008)

Hi! Muss schon sagen, sehr interessant! Ich hab da allerdings mal ne Frage, weil du eigentlich nur auf 120mm Lüfter eingehst.
Was wäre denn mit so einem Lüfter hier?
Es heißt doch immer: großer Lüfter = mehr Luftdurchsatz bei weniger Umdrehungen. Und das mit dem Unterdruck hab ich nich ganz verstanden... wenn ich einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse hab, dann zieht der doch quasi den Staub rein...


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2008)

Nicht nur die Drehzahl ist entscheident. Wenn der Lüfter mehr Luft durchpresst, dann entstehen auch Windgeräusche.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

_riedochs_ sagt es ganz richtig. Je größer der Lüfter, desto mehr Druck kann er aufbauen, allerdings steigen die Nebengerausche durch Verwirbelungen usw. an - es kommt hier auf die Positionierung an.

"Unterdruck" (besser: mehr Luft raus als rein) sorgt dafür, dass sich keine Hitze staut - Staub dringt so oder so ein, wenn es zu viele Öffnungen ohne Filter gibt.

cYa


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2008)

Also würdet ihr von dem vorgestellten Modell eher abraten und eher zu leisen 120ern raten?


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar einen gescheiten 120er oder vll noch einen 140er Aerocool - wozu soll der denn überhaupt genutzt werden?

Zudem gehe ich auf 120er, 92er und 80er ein, auch sind davon alle _imo_ leisen gelistet.

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Januar 2008)

1,2 Vorschläge von mir:
- Produktbilder!
- Links zum PCGH-Preisvergleich wären toll

Ansonsten kommt das gleich auf die Main.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

Sry, PCGH-Preisvergleich wird natürlich editiert *schäm*
Pics setzt ich auch rein - zuerst mach ich mal aber noch hier mein G92 vs. RV670 Review fertig 

cYa


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Januar 2008)

Und,kriegen wir unseren Extreme Silentthread ?
Der erste Schritt ist ja gerade gemacht worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DF_zwo (26. Januar 2008)

> Scythe Ninja (Rev.B mit Retention Kit!)


Da stimmt was nicht. Die Rev.B (habe ich) kommt mit einem Lüfter (SCNJ-1100) [also *SC*ythe *N*in*J*a-1100] ~1200 RPM und nicht mit einem Retention Kit. Also entweder hast du es falsch gemacht weil du keine Ahnung hast, oder weil du die erste Klammer an falscher Stelle gesetzt hast...das würde ich mal korrigieren in:

Scythe Ninja Rev.B (am besten mit Retention Kit!)


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2008)

Wegen eines fehlenden Kommas brauchst ihn nicht gleich so anzumachen!
Schau dir das nochmal genau an, da hat er nämlich das Rententionmodul verlinkt...

dit:
@yeeha
Netter Bericht, Respekt für die Arbeit!


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Januar 2008)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht. Die Rev.B (habe ich) kommt mit einem Lüfter (SCNJ-1100) [also *SC*ythe *N*in*J*a-1100] ~1200 RPM und nicht mit einem Retention Kit. Also entweder hast du es falsch gemacht weil du keine Ahnung hast, oder weil du die erste Klammer an falscher Stelle gesetzt hast...das würde ich mal korrigieren in:
> 
> Scythe Ninja Rev.B (am besten mit Retention Kit!)



hallo kollege, nur mal als kleinen hinweis, angemacht wird hier niemand, ok? immer schön auf den ton achten... 

wünsche weiterhin einen schönen samstag abend.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

*@ DF_zwo*

Vorneweg - ich weiß wovon ich rede 

Ich habe es unglücklich formuliert, du hast ja aber erkannt, dass gemeint ist, man soll im semi-passiven Betrieb das RK nutzen - der höhere Anpressdruck gegenüber den Push-Pins bringt 0-3°, je nach Sys. Habe es nun umformuliert in:


> (bei der Rev.B das Retention Kit verwenden!)


Der Ton war nichtsdestotrotz vll ein bissl rüde, hmmm? 

cYa


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Januar 2008)

ahhh, jetzt sehe ich wo du den schaumstoff von der Transportsicherung verwendet hast. Aber mal ne andere frage, wo zum Topic passt.

Wie bekomm ich meinen Lüfter auf 7V runter? Möchte nur 1 Widerstand einbauen keine Lüftersteuerung. Die Physikalischen formeln sind mir bekannt. R=U/I. Aber woher weiß ich I? Ist hier das gemeint was auf dem Netzteil draufsteht? In meinem fall dann 18A? Oder ist das anders?

Und achso, super HowTo!!


----------



## DoktorX (26. Januar 2008)

Hi

Mein PC ist mir zu laut. Er ist schon leise, dennoch Idle immernoch zu laut.
Erstmal der PC:



> E4500
> - 2*2.2GHz
> - 1.15V/1.28V;
> - Idle: CPU: 23°C, Core 1 & 2: 30°C
> ...


Was sind meine Probleme?
Es ist relativ dünnwandig (4mm). Wenn ich die Seitenwände montiert habe, klappert es wie Wild los. ATM habe ich es offen, da es sonst nicht auszuhalten wäre.
Ab und zu mal fängt das gehäuse auch an zu surren, haue ich auf den Deckel, hört es auf. Wenn ich auf den Deckel die Hand lege, spüre ich allerdings keine Vibrationen. Die Plastikfront vibriert aber manchmal etwas (zB beim Zugriff auf den Brenner).
Die Festplatten vibrieren auch ziemlich fest. Mein Gehäuse hat zum Glück einen HDD Rahmen mit Entkopplung (Welche auch gut arbeitet).
Sobald auch mal das Laufwerk dreht, surrt es auch etwas.
Der Grafikkartenlüfter ist mir zu laut. Selbst eben bei 50%. Habe ich ihn bei 25% ist er angenehm, die Temperaturen aber umso weniger. Die Gehäuselüfter sind mir zu laut und werden beide unabhängig geregelt. Es wird weniger Luft hineingesaugt, als rausgeblasen.
Der Vordere ist eigentlich angenehm "leise", der Hintere keineswegs.
Der CPU Lüfter ist bei 800rpm leise, ab 1000rpm stört er. 


Was habe ich noch rumliegen?
Lian Li LCD-Panel TR-3A 
Leider muss ich hier 3 Lüfter anschliessen. Wenn nur 2 angeschlossen sind, fängt das Ding an zu piepsen.
3*Scythe S-FLEX 1200rpm
Irgendwie waren die extrem laut?! Oo


Was will ich ändern?
Scythe Universal Retention Kit
Dies soll die Temperatur bis zu 5°C senken. Dann könnte ich vllt etwas undervolten und sogar übertakten und dabei den Lüfter niedriger drehen lassen. Ausserdem vertraue ich 900g den Push-Pins auf längere Zeit nicht zu.
Arctic-Cooling Accelero S1
Für die Grafikkarte. Ich denke die Grafikkarte kann ich so sicher Semi-Passiv oder gar ganz Passiv betreiben. (Einfach unter Idle deaktiviert)

Potentiometer für Lüfterregelung
Lüfter nicht mehr regeln lassen sondern selber regeln. Je nachdem wie ich es brauche.

Bei den Lüftern bin ich mir nicht sicher. Auf der einen Seite habe ich hier 5 120mm Lüfter. 3 mal S-FLEX und 3 Cooltek. Die Cooltek möchte ich aber lieber abschiessen. Der Scythe S-FLEX der hinten war, war eigentlich leise. nur der Vordere und der Seitliche. Die zwei hatten auch so eine Art Gitter vornedran vom Gehäuse. Vorne ist zusätzlich ein Staubfilter. Ich habe das gefühl, wenn unmittelbar vor dem Lager sich etwas befindet, dass irgendwie die Geräusche übertragen und verstärkt werden.
Ich könnte mir aber auch 2 Slip Stream kaufen. Die 1200rpm Version. Und die an den Poti anschliessen und Idle auf ca. 500rpm regeln und an LAN Parties auf 1200rpm.
Slip Stream

Und dann will ich die Seitenwände verstärken. Also dachte ich an Dämmmatten. Doch welche soll ich da nehmen? "Fertig-Dämmmatten" gibt es für mein Gehäuse leider nicht. Hätte die hier zur Auswahl:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/index.php?cPath=335_339

Ausgeben wollte ich ca. 150 Franken.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

*@ maaaaatze*

Du kannst dir sowas hier selbst basteln *klick mich*

*@ DoktorX*

Den E4500 kann man im Normalfall mit unter 1.00v betreiben, das wären load sicher an die 10° weniger. Den Slipstream des Mugen regelst du via "Voltage" über die LüSteu des Gigabyte Boards - die ist top. Weiterhin kaufe das Retention Kit, das sind noch mal 0-3° drin, zudem sind die Push-Pins so oder so Schrott. Den Mugen so drehen, dass dessen Lüfter durch den Kühlkörper hindurch Richung Hecklüfter bläst.
Die 79GTO per Rivatuner so weit drosseln, dass sie load so auf gute 80° geht (bis 90° sind vollkommen unbedenklich!), dann ist sie nahezu lautlos; der GTO-Kühler ist einer der besten, die es je gab! Mit dem S1 wäre die GTO passiv aber kühler (sicher weniger als 65° load) und natürlich unhörbar.
Den Frontlüfter wie auch den in der Seite würde ich rausschmeißen, hinten einen S-Flex @ 5v verbauen und zusätzlich das gestanzte Lochgitter weg dremeln - dadurch wird es deutlich leiser und es kommt mehr Luft durch. Ein ausblasender Hecklüfter reicht bei diesem System vollkommen.

Ich würde es erst mal ohne Dämmung probieren. Wieviel  sind 150Fr?

cYa


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Januar 2008)

Ja, ist mir klar y33H@ aber wäre es nicht einfacher einfach nur das Kabel zu unterbrechen und ein Widerstand einzubauen? Schrumpfschlauch und so wäre auch alles vorhanden bei mir. Daran sollte es dann nicht liegen.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

Du musst dann aber auch die ensprechenden Female-Stecker usw. haben ...

cYa


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Januar 2008)

mhm, stimmt auch wieder, dann werd ich mich nacher kurz an dieses kabel machen. Danke


----------



## DoktorX (26. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ DoktorX*
> 
> Den E4500 kann man im Normalfall mit unter 1.00v betreiben, das wären load sicher an die 10° weniger.


Mal probieren.



y33H@ schrieb:


> Den Slipstream des Mugen regelst du via "Voltage" über die LüSteu des Gigabyte Boards - die ist top.


Habe ich schon.



y33H@ schrieb:


> Weiterhin kaufe das Retention Kit, das sind noch mal 0-3° drin, zudem sind die Push-Pins so oder so Schrott.





y33H@ schrieb:


> Den Mugen so drehen, dass dessen Lüfter durch den Kühlkörper hindurch Richung Hecklüfter bläst.


Ist schon so.



y33H@ schrieb:


> Die 79GTO per Rivatuner so weit drosseln, dass sie load so auf gute 80° geht (bis 90° sind vollkommen unbedenklich!), dann ist sie nahezu lautlos; der GTO-Kühler ist einer der besten, die es je gab! Mit dem S1 wäre die GTO passiv aber kühler (sicher weniger als 65° load) und natürlich unhörbar.


Per Rivatuner kann ich nur bis 25% drosseln. Den S1 würde ich dann auch für die Zukunft kaufen. Denn sobald ich denke, dass ich die GTO in Rente schicken kann, werde ich mir eine HD3870 besorgen (Nie wieder nV! :S )
Und da weiss ich nicht genau wie laut die ist.



y33H@ schrieb:


> Den Frontlüfter wie auch den in der Seite würde ich rausschmeißen, hinten einen S-Flex @ 5v verbauen und zusätzlich das gestanzte Lochgitter weg dremeln - dadurch wird es deutlich leiser und es kommt mehr Luft durch. Ein ausblasender Hecklüfter reicht bei diesem System vollkommen.


An der Seite habe ich gar keinen mehr. Das Lochgitter kann ich auch ohne Dremmel wegnehmen. Das wird mit dem Lüfter verschraubt. ^^



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich würde es erst mal ohne Dämmung probieren.


Sicher? Die HDDs brummen ja immernoch. Wenn wenigstens ne Dämmung installiert wäre, dann würde man das doch sicher nicht hören? Ausserdem muss ich das gehäuse dann weiterhin offen haben, da die drecks Seitenwände weiter klappern würden 



y33H@ schrieb:


> Wieviel  sind 150Fr?


Ungefähr 90 Es darf aber auch mehr sein. Ich würde viel geben, damit ich den PC über Nacht anlassen kann. ^^


----------



## DF_zwo (26. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ DF_zwo*
> 
> Vorneweg - ich weiß wovon ich rede
> 
> ...



Ok trotzdem etwas missverständlich. Wieso sollte man bei der Rev. B. das Retention Kit benutzen und bei der Rev. A. nicht?

Außerdem war mein Tonfall ganz normal...das mit dem "keine Ahnung haben" muss man richtig lesen, denn dann ist die Bedeutung ganz anders...


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2008)

@ y33H@: Ich plane den Bau eines Holzcase, wo ich dann vllt 2 von den Teilen einbauen will, damit ordentlich Durchzug bei wenig Lautstärke herrscht ;
. So soll ordentlich OC möglich sein


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Januar 2008)

@doctorX
Mit deinem P35-DS4 kannst du immer,also auch bei übertaktung,2lüfter steuern.
Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Gigabyte-Forum.
Zitat:
# P35/X38 - Reihe:


    * PWR_FAN: Nie regelbar (immer 12V), Drehzahl auslesbar
    * SYS_FAN1: Nie regelbar (immer 12V), Drehzahl auslesbar
    * SYS_FAN2: Immer regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar, max 2A
    * CPU_FAN: Immer regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar, max 2A
    * NB_FAN: Nie regelbar (immer 12V), Drehzahl nicht auslesbar

Wenn du deinen Rechner nicht dauernd rumträgst leistet ein Stück Schaumstoff (siehe oben) hervorragende Arbeit.

Unter 1V funktioniert.Mein E4300 läuft mit 1,8Ghz bei 0,928V

Man,wenn ich das über dein Lian Li lese lob ich mir doch mein Rebel9.
Das hat nur einen Bruchteil gekostet,ist mit Dämmmatten für 10 ruhiggestellt und bietet sehr gute Kühlungs- und Einbauoptionen.

@maaaaatze
Kann dein Board den Lüfter nicht steuern?


----------



## DoktorX (26. Januar 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> @doctorX
> Mit deinem P35-DS4 kannst du immer,also auch bei übertaktung,2lüfter steuern.
> Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Gigabyte-Forum.
> Zitat:
> ...


Wie kacke! Grade einen der Sys Fans immer bei 12V ist doch kacke. Was bedeutet max. 2A? Ampere? Da holh ich mir doch für die Case Lüfter lieber 2 Potis.




> Wenn du deinen Rechner nicht dauernd rumträgst leistet ein Stück Schaumstoff (siehe oben) hervorragende Arbeit.


Ich kaufe lieber Dämmmatten.



> Man,wenn ich das über dein Lian Li lese lob ich mir doch mein Rebel9.




Das Lian Li ist im Grunde nicht schlecht. Nur die Seitenwände sind etwas zu dünn geraten. Es kann sein das ich auch ein etwas schlechteres Objekt erwischt habe. Ich habe eh schon immer eher etwas Pech bei der Hardware gehabt. Kann also gut sein, dass ich ein "schwarzes Schaf" erwischt habe. 
Volcom von PCGames zB hat ein Lian Li PC-7 Plus und hat dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Januar 2008)

2A bei 12V=24W
Da kannste also einen Fön dranhängen-oder wenn du willst per adapter auch 10 S-Flex 1600.
Wobei CPU -und 1 Gehäuselüfter eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

*@ DF_zwo*

Weil bei der Rev.A des Ninja das Kit dabei ist 

*@ DoktorX*


> Per Rivatuner kann ich nur bis 25% drosseln.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechtsklick auf _MinFanSpeedLimit_ und per Klick auf das graue Lämpchen auf 0 setzen.

Eine HD38709 ist deutlich lauter als die GTO und nervt idle wie load.

cYa


----------



## DoktorX (26. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf _MinFanSpeedLimit_ und per Klick auf das graue Lämpchen auf 0 setzen.
> 
> Eine HD38709 ist deutlich lauter als die GTO und nervt idle wie load.



Also dann kaufe ich definitiv den S1. Dann bräuchte ich noch die Dämmmatten.


----------



## DF_zwo (26. Januar 2008)

> @ DF_zwo
> 
> Weil bei der Rev.A des Ninja das Kit dabei ist


Jetzt echt? Sauerrei! Da lassen die bei der einen Rev. das eine weg und packen dafür was anderes dazu. Einfach lol


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Januar 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> @maaaaatze
> Kann dein Board den Lüfter nicht steuern?



Nein, diesen einen nicht. Habe zwar ein Gigabyte P35 DS3 Rev. 2.0 aber leider sind alle Anschlüsse belegt. Deswegen habe ich mir hier jetzt so ein Kabel angefertig was ich nacher einbauen werde.


----------



## Raa (27. Januar 2008)

Bei den Dämmmatten kannst du zu einem Fertig Kit von Be Quiet greifen. Das habe ich vor einem Monat auch gemacht und ich kann das jedem nur weiterempfehlen. Die Qualität stimmt wie immer bei Be Quiet und es bringt enorm viel an Lautstärkereduzierung.


----------



## hansi152 (27. Januar 2008)

@ y33h@:

ich würd auch die empfehlen:
http://geizhals.at/a269814.html

die regelt auf 5400U/min runter und war auch im letzten PCGH-Vergleich die leiseste


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2008)

Raa schrieb:


> Bei den Dämmmatten kannst du zu einem Fertig Kit von Be Quiet greifen. Das habe ich vor einem Monat auch gemacht und ich kann das jedem nur weiterempfehlen. Die Qualität stimmt wie immer bei Be Quiet und es bringt enorm viel an Lautstärkereduzierung.



Allerdings muss man bei den Dämmatten am Anfang die Kühlung im Auge behalten, mitunter wird der Rechner wärmer


----------



## DoktorX (27. Januar 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man bei den Dämmatten am Anfang die Kühlung im Auge behalten, mitunter wird der Rechner wärmer


Aber nur Minimal. 2-3°C.


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2008)

DoktorX schrieb:


> Aber nur Minimal. 2-3°C.



Stimmt, kann aber langen.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Januar 2008)

Dämmatten sind denkbar ungeeignet um Luftschall zu reduzieren.
Um da einen Effekt zu erzielen muß wirklich pedantisch gearbeitet und möglichst
grobprofiliger Schaumstoff verwendet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Fall von DoktorX sieht das ganze ein bisschen anders aus.
Dein Lian Li klappert einfach nur.Du müsstest einfach großflächig Bitumenmatten verkleben um den Teilen eine größere Masse zu geben
und damit die dröhnneigung zu minimieren.


----------



## DoktorX (27. Januar 2008)

Bitte mit k!   
Das Brummen der Festplatten sollte ich auch nicht mehr hören?


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2008)

Festplatten sollten besser nochmal in entsprechnde Boxen eingepackt werden


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2008)

Ohne seperate Entkopplung wird's nichts werden mit lautlos.
Hast du Platz für das oder das?


----------



## KrickKrack (28. Januar 2008)

Oder für den Bruchteil das Preises aber mindestens genau so effizient einfach das hier.


----------



## DoktorX (28. Januar 2008)

Mein HDD-Käfig hat schon eine Entkopplung. Und eine Ich bin Leise Box bzw 2 davon haben keinen Platz bei mir.
Na kacke -.- Dämmmatten erst ende Februar verfügbar. Gummislicks gar net mehr im Sortiment.


----------



## Wassercpu (30. Januar 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben...

Lass dich bei Pcgh anstellen


----------



## y33H@ (30. Januar 2008)

Bin ich schon^^

cYa


----------



## Grafikkarte (30. Januar 2008)

Hi! Also ich hab mir diesen Thread jetzt auch mal gründlich durchgelesen und viele neue Infos raus gezogen. Echt ein top Thread! Ich möchte mir auch im Februar einen neuen PC zulegen und ihn leise bei guter Kühlung gestalten. Ich dachte da an ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 mit einem Scythe Mugen im NZXT HS-001S. Da in diesem Case schon zwei 120mm Lüfter verbaut sind möchte ich diese nur drosseln und nicht neue kaufen. Jetz die Frage: Wie kann ich die Lüfter drosseln und welche bzw. wie viele Lüfter (CPU, GPU??) kann ich mit dem Board regeln? Am liebsten währe mir das der vordere "Reinblaß-Lüfter" mit 5V läuft also recht langsam dreht und der Hecklüfter mit 7V rausbläßt. Den Grafikkartenlüfter (AC Accelero S1 Rev.2 +Turbo Module) kann ich ja mit dem Rivatuner optimieren. Bleibt nur noch der CPU Lüfter. Kann ich den mit dem Board kontrollieren?

Freue mich auf Antworten!
Grüße Graka


----------



## y33H@ (30. Januar 2008)

Das Turbo Modul hat auch einen 3-Pin, das kannst du nur mit einem Adapter an die Radeon anschließen. Via MoBo regeln finde ich unpraktisch und man hat kaum Einfluss auf die Drehzahlen, kauf dir doch für rund 30 eine *Zaman MFC1 Plus*, damit kannst du sechs (6) Lüfter von 5v bis 12v regeln - top Teil, habe ich selbst.

cYa


----------



## gouraud (30. Januar 2008)

Grafikkarte schrieb:


> Den Grafikkartenlüfter (AC Accelero S1 Rev.2 +Turbo Module) kann ich ja mit dem Rivatuner optimieren.



Der wird aber direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen und hat ist unabhängig von der Grafikkarte. Nix mit RivaTuner optimieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Januar 2008)

Zitat y33H@


> Via MoBo regeln finde ich unpraktisch und man hat kaum Einfluss auf die Drehzahlen


Speedfan gibt die Temp von Nvidia Karten aus.Zumindest bei denen kann man dann die Drehzahl temperaturabhängig übers Mobo regeln.


----------



## Grafikkarte (31. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe den Thermaltake HardCano 12-SE. Leider funktioniert er nicht richtig oder ich bin zu blöd ihn anzuschließen. Zumindest kann ich weder Temperaturen noch Drehzahlen ablesen geschweigedenn die angeschlossenen Lüfter steuern. Als ich ihn angeschlossen habe hat er mit den Lüftern gemacht was er wollte. Sprich sie sind langsamer oder schneller gelaufen und ich konnte keinerlei Einfluss darauf nehmen. Und vor allem vermisse ich die Thermoelemente die ja angeblich dabei sein sollten.
Ich würde das Gerät ja gerne weiterverwenden und nicht nochmal 30 für ne Lüftersteuerung ausgeben. Aber mein Schulenglisch ist ziemlich eingerostet und die Gebrauchsanleitung hilft mir nicht wirklich. Kann mir jemand eine auf deutsch zeigen oder geben?

Grüße Graka


----------



## y33H@ (31. Januar 2008)

*@ Schnitzel*

Klar, Speedfan geht - ist aber recht aufwendig, ne externe Steuerung ist mir da lieber.

cYa


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Januar 2008)

Aufwändig ist richtig.Wenn mann aber alles eingestellt hat läufts richtig gut.
Sowohl die Maximale als auch minimale Drehzahl kann vorgegeben werden als auch die Zieltemperatur und als Notanker noch eine Max. temp bei der der Lüfter dann auf 100% springt um dem Ableben der Hardware vorzubeugen.
Ausserdem kann die Kennlinie der Drehzahlsteigerung vorgeben werden.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (31. Januar 2008)

> Via MoBo regeln finde ich unpraktisch und man hat kaum Einfluss auf die Drehzahlen





> Klar, Speedfan geht - ist aber recht aufwendig, ne externe Steuerung ist mir da lieber.



Speedfan ist nicht die einzige Alternative. 
Ich kann da gerade nur für mich bzw meine beiden letzten Boards sprechen, die sehr wohl "Einfluss auf die Drehzahlen" zuliessen, imho deutlich besser als die Zali Steuerung.
Beim DFI Lanparty UT NF4 SLI-DR Expert zB gibt es ein Tool namens Smartguardian, mit dem entweder für bestimmte Temperaturen vorgegebene Geschwindigkeiten eingestellt werden können oder diese sehr exakt manuell ( in Schritten von etwa 5 UPM) geregelt werden können. 
Beim neuen Board, dem Abit IP35 Pro gibt es da den sog. Guru, bei dem der Funktionsumfang nochmals größer ist, da dort sogar einzelne Lüfterprofile für verschiedene Anwendungen eingestellt werden können.
Komfortabler gehts kaum noch imho. Vielleicht noch mit ner Aquaero.
Da wirkt die Zalman Steuerung imho schon fast etwas vorzeitlich und ich weiß von was ich da rede, denn ich hab die auch. 
Übrigens regelt die "nur" von 5-11 und nicht bis 12V.

Also wenn noch so nen "altmodische" Lüftersteuerung, dann evtl auf die neue Sunbeam Rheobus warten. Regelbereich von 0-12 V und 30Watt pro Kanal.


----------



## y33H@ (31. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, diese Tools sind cool, aber sie benötigen das entsprechende Board und müssen _imo_ im Hintergrund laufen - beides mag ich nicht so. Zudem kann ich per Wiederstand auch mit der MFC1 bis 0v runter 

cYa


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Januar 2008)

Mit deiner MFC1 bist du aber immer am nachregeln.
Bei meinem Gigabyte kann ich aber durch Speedfan dan 2ten PWM-Anschluss auch bei übertaktung regeln.
Das sind mir die paar MB Ram wert.
Da SF beim Start außerdem kurz die volle Drehzahl gibt wird z.B. das Problem mit der hohen Anlaufspannug von Zwickl-Speedy aus der Welt geräumt.


----------



## y33H@ (31. Januar 2008)

Bei muss ich nix nachregeln - ich fahre einfach konstant 5v  Und meine Lüfter laufen alle an 

Hast aber schon recht irgendwo, werde mir mal in Zukunft ne Aquaero zulegen ...

cYa


----------



## patrock84 (31. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Bei muss ich nix nachregeln - ich fahre einfach konstant 5v  Und meine Lüfter laufen alle an
> 
> Hast aber schon recht irgendwo, werde mir mal in Zukunft ne Aquaero zulegen ...
> 
> cYa



Sehr schön, dann wirst du endlich auch merken, dass alles andere ehe nur was "Halbes" ist


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Januar 2008)

Min. 100 sind aber auch ne menge Kohle.
Ist zwar ein schönes teil und macht auch was her,das wär es *mir* aber nicht wert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2008)

in der Regel kann man durchaus mehrere ANschlüsse (mit Speedfan) regeln, notfalls klemmt man mehrere Lüfter an einen Anschluss, 500mA sollte jeder vertragen, teilweise sogar bis 1A...

Steht leider meist NICHT im Handbuch, wieviel die Lüfteranschlüsse vertragen...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (1. Februar 2008)

@Schnitzel:
Man muss ja nicht zwingend ne Aquaero mit Display nehmen.  Dann wirds auch günstiger bei identischem Funktionsumfang.

@yeeha:
Argumente wie "läuft im Hintergrund mag ich net" braucht man bei Mehrkernprozessoren (und brachliegender Leistung) imho nicht mehr aufführen. 
Weiß zwar nicht wies bei der Aquaero ist, aber ich denk da läuft dann auch was im Hintergrund, und seis nur als Prozess. Das würdest du dann aber mögen? 

Und auch wenn du mit ner MFC1Plus per Widerstand auf 0 runterkommst, müsste der Widerstand erst wieder raus, würde man mal Luft nach oben brauchen. Oder?


----------



## riedochs (1. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Steht leider meist NICHT im Handbuch, wieviel die Lüfteranschlüsse vertragen...



Diese fehlende Info hat mich in der Schule am Server einen Anschluss gekostet.


----------



## Hardmin1 (1. Februar 2008)

@ y33H@: Du hast einen klasse Bericht abgeliefert, ich hätte nur ne kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Gehäuse wer ein günstiges oder älteres Gehäuse har welches mitschwinkt der kann zur Bedämpfung auch NoiseEx verwenden.
Man streicht es einfach auf die Innenseite grosser Flächen oder was auch immer man bedämpfen will.

Hier ein Link:

http://www.carhifi-shop.com/prosound/dietz/dietzantidroehmassenoiseex1kg.php


----------



## y33H@ (1. Februar 2008)

*@ Mr.Miyagi*

Hintergrundprozesse stören mich ja nicht wegen der Rechenzeit, sondern weil jedes Tool mehr für eventuelle Konflikte usw. sorgen kann.


> Und auch wenn du mit ner MFC1Plus per Widerstand auf 0 runterkommst, müsste der Widerstand erst wieder raus, würde man mal Luft nach oben brauchen. Oder?


Klar, aber auch mit Wiederstand kann ich bis zu 6.4v hoch - das ist mehr als genug.

cYa


----------



## patrock84 (1. Februar 2008)

> Weiß zwar nicht wies bei der Aquaero ist, aber ich denk da läuft dann auch was im Hintergrund, und seis nur als Prozess. Das würdest du dann aber mögen?



Nein, die Aquaero arbeitet autonom. Man kann die AquaSuite im Hintergrund laufen lassen. Alle Einstellungen werden nur so lange ausgeführt, bis man den Rechner herunterfährt. Will man es explizit speichern, sollte man dies über "im EPPROM speichern" wählen, dann wird das Profil auf der Aquaero aktualisiert. Auch die Verwaltung von Profilen ist sehr gut!



> Min. 100 sind aber auch ne menge Kohle.
> Ist zwar ein schönes teil und macht auch was her,das wär es mir aber nicht wert.


Stimmt, ich habe auch lange überlegt und mich letztendlich für eine LT für 70 EUR entschieden. Als Händler sogar noch preiswerter. Nun habe ich sie seit sechs Monaten und kann ohne Bedenken sagen, dass sie jeden Cent wert ist.


----------



## y33H@ (6. Februar 2008)

Ja, das Retention Kit besteht aus einer verschraubten Backplate mit Halterungen, an denen der Ninja verhakt wird, alles aus Metall. Somit sitzt der Kühler bombenfest und verfügt über einen hohen Anpressdruck - man erreicht somit je nach Sys auch 1-3° bessere Temps.

Ein gedämmtes Case brauchts imo nicht, das ist nur das i-Tüpfelchen 

cYa


----------



## gouraud (7. Februar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ja, das Retention Kit besteht aus einer verschraubten Backplate mit Halterungen, an denen der Ninja verhakt wird, alles aus Metall. Somit sitzt der Kühler bombenfest und verfügt über einen hohen Anpressdruck - man erreicht somit je nach Sys auch 1-3° bessere Temps.



Ich würde behaupten, dass zumindest bei dem Mugen ein weitaus größerer Temperaturunterschied möglich ist. Durch Simulieren eines Retention Kits durch per-Hand-Andrücken ergab das einen Unterschied von 10° bei mir.

Demnächst werde ich das mal mit nem echten Retention Kit testen, da ich die Pushpins für die größte Qual seit ganz langem halte.


----------



## Raa (7. Februar 2008)

Mhhh ich verbaue in meinem PC nur Silent Eagle 1000. Das Gehäuse ist voll gedämmt, trotzdem höre ich ständig ein dumpfes Rauschen von Luft. Kann es sein, dass dies der letzte meiner Xilence RedWings ist, der macht nämlich 120 m³/h? Ich kann es mir anders nicht erklären, denn mein Netzteil (Coolermaster Xtremepower 650W) macht auch nur 20 db laut dem Hersteller. Ich würde diese laute Stelle gerne ausmerzen, ist es der Redwing?


----------



## Mayday21 (7. Februar 2008)

Raa schrieb:


> Mhhh ich verbaue in meinem PC nur Silent Eagle 1000. Das Gehäuse ist voll gedämmt, trotzdem höre ich ständig ein dumpfes Rauschen von Luft. Kann es sein, dass dies der letzte meiner Xilence RedWings ist, der macht nämlich 120 m³/h? Ich kann es mir anders nicht erklären, denn mein Netzteil (Coolermaster Xtremepower 650W) macht auch nur 20 db laut dem Hersteller. Ich würde diese laute Stelle gerne ausmerzen, ist es der Redwing?


Ganz ehrlich: Wie sollen wir Dir denn diese Frage beantworten können?
Das einfachste und sinnvollste wäre es, den Lüfter einfach mal mit der Hand anzuhalten und zu hören, ob es besser wird.
Wir werden Dir hier nicht verbindlich helfen können ...


----------



## y33H@ (7. Februar 2008)

Ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, dass du ein Luftrauschen hörst, die Silent Eagle sind nur unterhalb von 600rpm wirklich silent, bei 1000rm natürlich nicht - da bringt dämmen herzlich wenig.

Das Xilence ist _imo_ auch kein Leisetreter und bei einem lauten NT bringt eine Dämmung ebenfalls nix.

cYa


----------



## Wingman51373 (7. Februar 2008)

*Hai@all,*
habe mir letztens auch ein neues Gehäuse für den Bau eines Silent-PC gekauft. Da mein PC in meinem kleinen Wz steht war die Überlegung nah. 
CPU-Fan 1000 u/min. auf CPU ca. 30°-40°C je nach Last @3.4Ghz 
X1950XT ACC S1 GPU-Fan 1300 u/min. auf GraKa: 
GPU 37°C bei 2D, 40° bei 3D
GPU-Umg. 34°-38°C
GPU-VRM 50° bei 2D, 60°-70° bei 3D
alle Festplatten ~25°-28° bei 2xFans a 800 u/min. nach innen
250er auf 5V, Last auf 12V nach innen, Rückwand auf 1000 u/min. nach aussen.
Steuerung über Zalman ZM-MFC1, Überwachung über GA-P35-DS3 und über Everest per G15-Display.
Ergebnis: hörbarer Zimmerbrunnen!

Weitere Infos & Pics über meine Signatur...


----------



## turbojoe (7. Februar 2008)

Hab meine Idee schon im LuKü-Bilderthread gepostet, passt aber auch hier rein, weil: mit ganz zurückgedrehten Gehäuselüfterpotis hört man nämlich nur ein leises Rauschen von den Samsung-Festplatten. Die werd ich demnächst auch noch einpacken.

Der Seitenlüfter des Aerocool ExtremeEngine3 hat mich auf die Idee gebracht.
Vom Thermaltake Big Typ ist der Kühler an die Gehäuserückwand gekommen.
Den Thermalright HR03-Plus hab ich selber um 90° gebogen, damit er parallel zum Seitenkühler liegt (Nachahmung auf eigene Gefahr)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Gehäuselüftern mit den Serienpotis auf Minimumdrehzahl heruntergedreht:
CPU (Core2Duo E4500, 2,9 GHz) im Prime95 unter 55°
GPU (7900GT übertaktet auf 640/720 MHz) im 3DMark06 max. 47°

Das Ganze nochmal mit Erläuterungen gibt´s hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (14. Februar 2008)

Finde ich eine super Idee, nur der wohl kommende Staub und das Lüftergitter hinten stören^^

cYa


----------



## turbojoe (15. Februar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Finde ich eine super Idee, nur der wohl kommende Staub und das Lüftergitter hinten stören^^
> 
> cYa



Ja, alle 3-4 Monate ist Staubsaugen angesagt. Sollte man bei Luftkühlung aber sowieso zur Gewohnheit werden lassen!!!
Lüftergitter hinten? Das Gehäuse ist ausgeschnitten, aber das originale Termaltakegitter brauche ich, damit meine Enkerl ihre kleinen Fingerl nicht reinstecken können. Vielleicht weiß jemand eine hübschere Lösung - bin für gute Ideen jederzeit zu haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (15. Februar 2008)

Na, wenn die Enkel ihre Finger behalten sollen, dann lass es dran 

cYa


----------



## riedochs (16. Februar 2008)

Lernen urch Schmerz?


----------



## LaUs3r (4. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

y33H@, super Bericht. Ich würde die Liste der leisen Netzteile jedoch unbedingt um das Silverstone ST30NF Fanless erweitern.

~LaUs3r


----------



## y33H@ (4. April 2008)

Hmmm ... ziemlich alt das Ding, das gibts seit 2004, wenn auch in einer upgedateten Revision.
Ich werde mich mal noch genauer mit beschäftigen, angesichts der FSPs aber wohl zu teuer.

cYa


----------



## flashempire (7. April 2008)

Nur zur Info:


*Thermaltake Sonic Tower Rev2* -> komplett passiv! *0 SONE* (ok man braucht noch einen Lüfter, auf 5 Volt, um die warme Luft rauszusaugen aus dem Case!

und:

*Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition* -> den 250mm Lüfter auf 5/7 Volt laufen lassen! kühlt alles ausreichend! *0,1 SONE*

*NesteQ NA5201 520 Watt*-> reicht aus für 2 8800gtx/9800gtx *0 SONE*

*das nenne ich LEISE!*


----------



## y33H@ (7. April 2008)

Und was ist mir der HDD und dem Klappern des Rebel9? Und das NesteQ dreht mit 2x GTX definitiv früher oder später auf 

cYa


----------



## buzty (7. April 2008)

bei meinem rebel 9 klappert nix... (mag sein das ich glück hatte  )


----------



## flashempire (8. April 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Und was ist mir der HDD und dem Klappern des Rebel9? Und das NesteQ dreht mit 2x GTX definitiv früher oder später auf
> 
> cYa


 

ich habe einfach eine dicke (4cm) Dämmschaumplatte, auf den Boden des Gehäuses legen und eine weitere Dämmschaumplatte drauf! die HDD hört man dann nicht mehr!


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2008)

Dem Rebel9 kann man mit ein paar Dämmmatten für 10 das Klappern abgewöhnen.
Die Festplatte braucht aber unbedingt,wie schon geschrieben,eine entkopplung.
Außerdem hab ich die Seitenteile getauscht und dann die Öffnungen für die Seitenlüfter zugeklebt.
Dann bietet das Case eigentlich hervorragende vorraussetzungen für einen leisen PC.


----------



## buzty (8. April 2008)

jo hab ich auch, festplatte mit schaum entkoppelt und seitenöffnungen auch zu gemacht, wirklich leise geworden.


----------



## LaUs3r (9. April 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Hmmm ... ziemlich alt das Ding, das gibts seit 2004, wenn auch in einer upgedateten Revision.
> Ich werde mich mal noch genauer mit beschäftigen, angesichts der FSPs aber wohl zu teuer.
> 
> cYa



Ich geb' Dir recht, dass das ST30NF teuer ist. Jedoch auch absolut super verarbeitet. Kein Pfeifen und eine tolle Effizienz.
Ich hatte schon mehrere passive NTs und keines hat mich so begeistert, wie das Silverstone. Zumal es auch für aktuelle Systeme trotz der 300Watt geeignet ist (siehe meine Signatur).

cya
LaUs3r


----------



## y33H@ (9. April 2008)

*@ LaUs3r*

Ich glaube, ich sollte mir mal nen Packen von passiven NTs holen und testen 

cYa


----------



## LaUs3r (10. April 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ LaUs3r*
> 
> Ich glaube, ich sollte mir mal nen Packen von passiven NTs holen und testen
> 
> cYa



hehe, dann kauf dir auch gleich Ohrenbalsam - das Pfeifen wird auf Dauer anstrengend


----------



## jadebaer (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe mein mMn relativ harmloses Vorhaben erstmals im Gigabyte-Forum gepostet: Dort wurde mir geraten den "Wahnsinn" zu lassen. 
Naja, jetzt zur Sache:

Wollte den NB-Kühler (wo ja wahrscheinlich ein dickes Pad druntersteckt) vom meinem Gigabyte P35 DS3P Rev. 1.0 lösen. Die beiden oberen Schrauben ließen sich leicht entfernen. Die Beiden unteren jedoch widersetzten sich auch mäßiger Gewalt. Daraufhin stoppte ich meine Optimierungsversuche. Soll heißen ich hab ihn nicht abbekommen.

Und bei einem Sockel 775 Mainboard ist man ja gewöhnt ordentlich grobe Gewalt einzusetzen: z.B. beim Befestigen der Pushpins

Hat da jemand einen Tipp, oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß, jb

PS: habe mir jetzt ein 450W Netzteil der P7 Serie von bequiet geholt und bin erstmals zufrieden mit meinen Netzteil.


----------



## y33H@ (4. Mai 2008)

Könntest du mal ein Bild der Boardrückseite machen?

cYa


----------



## jadebaer (4. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Könntest du mal ein Bild der Boardrückseite machen?
> 
> cYa



hallo,

also im Moment schaffe ich das nicht. Habe nächste Woche theoretische Gesellen-Prüfung. So ab Mittwoch könnte ich den PC nochmal auseinander nehmen. Dann melde ich mich nochmal.

Auf der Rückseite ist halt eine verkupferte Kühlplatte mit flachen Rippen - diese ist kleiner als beim DS4&DQ6. Werde die Schrauben nochmal überprüfen. Hmm..., Linksgewinde? Hab ich glaub ich auch probiert?

Bis dahin alles Gute, jb


----------



## 1N8 (12. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *Lüftergitter und Staubfilter senken die Kühlleistung und erhöhen die Lautstärke*
> --> beides entfernen bzw. weglassen
> *Staub auf den Rotorblättern ebenso*
> --> Unterdruck erzeugen, je nach Belüftungskonzept dringt ohnehin kaum Staub ein
> --> Case öfters aussaugen



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Kann es nicht eher sein, dass du keine Ahnung hast, von dem was du da schreibst?

Luftfilter = Lärm
Belüftungskonzept = kaum Staub

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich totlachen oder weinen soll.
Mir tun nur die User leid, die deinen Quatsch glauben.

_________________
*kostenlos + legal mp3s runterladen* *ClipInc.vier*


----------



## y33H@ (12. Mai 2008)

Aha, du bist wohl Gott, hmmm? Dummerweise weiß ich, was ich schreibe - das sind ja alles Erfahrungswerte. Du kannst dich gerne totlachen, dann muss ich mir dein Gesülze nicht mehr anhören ... 

Wenn du es besser zu wissen glaubst, dann bitte *konstruktive* Kritik und nicht einfach nur flamen.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

1N8 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Kann es nicht eher sein, dass du keine Ahnung hast, von dem was du da schreibst?
> 
> Luftfilter = Lärm
> Belüftungskonzept = kaum Staub
> ...



Jetzt hast du mich nun neugierig gemacht macht mit deiner Aussage.
Bitte ergänze deine Behauptung mit Fakten/Erfahrungen oder einfach nur mit Erklärungen. 
Wenn man z.B. sagt, dass bei Staubgittern Verwirbelungen eintreten, die den Lärmpegel erhöhen (wie hoch is ja erstmal egal) klingts logischer, als einfach nur ne Behauptung aufzustellen.


----------



## riedochs (12. Mai 2008)

1N8 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Kann es nicht eher sein, dass du keine Ahnung hast, von dem was du da schreibst?
> 
> Luftfilter = Lärm
> Belüftungskonzept = kaum Staub
> ...



Hast du schnalmal an Strömungsgeräusche gedacht? Aber wenn du das besser weisst, dann solltest du dich für den Nobelpreis bewerben, denn du hast es geschafft die Physik zu überlisten.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Mai 2008)

@all: immer schön lockerbleiben!
- diskutieren JA
- den leuten irgendwas um die ohren hauen NEIN


----------



## y33H@ (12. Mai 2008)

Immer doch *lieb guck* 

cYa


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Mai 2008)

Genau, denn Kindern sollte man immer zuhören 

@jadebaer: So ein Problem hatte ich auch schon. Da waren die Schrauben zu fest ins Gewinde gedreht worden


----------



## xQlusive (12. Mai 2008)

also tendentiell Stimmt die Aussage von y33H@ , denn ein Staubfilter ist ja sehr engmaschig, damit kein Staub durchkommt.

Das hat zur Folge:
Das weniger Luft durch den Lüfter an der Stelle geschaufelt werden kann:
--> weniger Kühlleistung
Meine Lüftersteuerung versucht dann aber immer auf dem Niveau von der Casetemperatur von 35°C zu bleiben:
--> Lüfter drehen auf, höehere Lautstärke, vorallem der CPUkühler...

Somit stimmt die Aussage meines erachtens.

Aber man muss die Luftfilter nicht weglassen, mein Computer steht auf einem "Sockel", was ihn Staub unanfälliger macht..
Aber wenn ein Computer auf dem Boden steht, sind diese Filter schon sehr Praktisch. Und oft auch nötig wenn man nicht einmal im Monat oder noch öfter den Pc aussaugen will^^
Einfach Lüfter auf 7V klemmen und nicht soviel übertakten =D


----------



## y33H@ (12. Mai 2008)

Vor allem erzeugen Staubfilter und (besonders gestanzte oder generell sehr grobe) Lüftergitter üble Verwirbelungsgeräusche, die mit höheren Drehzahlen sich zudem immer mehr verstärken. 

Somit steht man als "Silencer" vor einem Dilemma:

Niedrige Drehzahlen erzeugen bei einem Staubfilter/Lüftergitter zwar kaum bis gar keine Nebengeräusche, dafür veringern dieses "Vorbauten" den Luftfluss teils erheblich - schlecht. Dreht man die Lüfter auf um mehr Airflow zu erhalten, wird es deutlich lauter, zumal Verwirbelungen deutlich nerviger sind, als der Luftumschlag. Ich persönlich habe daher eine vollständig abgedichtete Front und einen ausblasenden Deckel-120er. Die PCI-Slots sind offen, aber mit Mamas Strumpfhose präpariert - hier ists ja auch egal, Hauptsache kein Staub.

cYa


----------



## exa (12. Mai 2008)

jo so kenn ich das auch, allerdings muss ich mal noch ans gehäuse ran, denn die lüftergitter machen glaub ich mim mom den haupt lärm... -.-


----------



## y33H@ (12. Mai 2008)

Tjoa, ich habe beim Kauf meines P180 gleich mal den Dremel angesetzt, wobei ich mich aktuell ärgere, dass ich die Strebe zwischen NT und unterem HDD-Käfig nicht auch gleich entfernt habe 

cYa


----------



## jadebaer (12. Mai 2008)

@MalkavianChild

Und was hast Du dann mit den Schrauben gemacht? Meine Sorge ist ja, dass das Gewinde kaputt geht und ich mir womöglich einen neuen NB-Kühler kaufen muss. Nachdem ich ein Vermögen für nicht passende Ersatzschrauben ausgegeben habe.

@y33h
Ob des schönen Wetters habe ich den PC noch nicht auseinander genommen. foto von der MB Rückseite kommt dann nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## y33H@ (12. Mai 2008)

_Gigabyte P35 DS3P Rev. 1.0_ ... ich schau mal selber nach 

cYa


----------



## Elkhife (17. Mai 2008)

Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll bei einem Silent-PC einen 250er in der Seitenwand zu haben oder sollte man um sowas einen großen Bogen machen? Wollte mit jetz meinen PC möglichst günstig leise machen und mir den Accelero S1 und ein neues Gehäuse holen und bin da am überlegen weil der Lüfter ja auch gleich die Graka mitkühlen würde.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Mai 2008)

Ich halte von solchen Lüftern rein gar nichts. Viel Luft rein, aber keine raus. Nee.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich halte von solchen Lüftern rein gar nichts. Viel Luft rein, aber keine raus. Nee.
> 
> cYa



1. Das und 2. hab ich noch keinen davon wirklich als leise empfunden. Ich komme momentan nur mit dem Netzteillüfter aus. (Und der hat wohl nen Lagerschaden bekommen)


----------



## Elkhife (17. Mai 2008)

Werde mir dann am sinnvollsten ein Collermaster Centurion 590 kaufen.
Caseking.de


----------



## Sob-Zaras (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Turbojoe

Habe wie Du zwei Aerocool ExtremeEngine3 in silber. Eigentlich finde ich sie cool und praktisch, manchmal den Seitenlüfter aber zu wuchtig. Will demnächst meinen Opti 170 ans Limit treiben (2,9 MHz) und weiss noch nicht genau, mit welchem CPU Lüfter ich ihm zu Leibe rücken soll. Möglichst leise soll es werden. Ohne die Kühlung zu vernachlässigen - aber kein H²O.
Cooler Master Gemin II
Thermalright SI-128 SE
EKL Alpenföhn Gletscherspalte
Scythe Kama Cross
Scythe Andy Samurai Master

Hast Du ein paar Erfahrungswerte die Du mir mitteilen könntest ?

Gruss Sob

Der Seitenlüfter des Aerocool ExtremeEngine3 hat mich auf die Idee gebracht.
Vom Thermaltake Big Typ ist der Kühler an die Gehäuserückwand gekommen.
Den Thermalright HR03-Plus hab ich selber um 90° gebogen, damit er parallel zum Seitenkühler liegt (Nachahmung auf eigene Gefahr)
der-lukue-bilderthread-dsc01921-seite-ubersicht.jpg der-lukue-bilderthread-dsc01922-seite-zoom.jpg der-lukue-bilderthread-dsc01916-detail-grafikkuehler2.jpg
Bei Gehäuselüftern mit den Serienpotis auf Minimumdrehzahl heruntergedreht:
CPU (Core2Duo E4500, 2,9 GHz) im Prime95 unter 55°
GPU (7900GT übertaktet auf 640/720 MHz) im 3DMark06 max. 47°


----------



## Karnstein (31. Oktober 2008)

Paar kleine Fragen zum Thema ausreichender Luftfluss bzw "mehr rein als raus". Mein altes Gehäuse hatte nen 92er in der Front, nen 120er im Heck und das NT oberhalb der CPU. Die Graka zog in Form einer 8800GTS zusätzlich noch Luft nach draussen. Der klassische Aufbau eben.

Bei meinem neuen Gehäuse (Marke DIY aus Holz) ändert sich nun aber einiges. Das Netzteil soll eigentlich in einen Art Tunnel (wie beim Antec P180) wandern und durch den Luftstrom nur für die Kühlung der entkoppelten Festplatte sorgen. Davon verspreche ich mir eben nen leiseres Netzteil, da so nicht noch die recht warme Luft der CPU mit abtransportiert werden muß. 

Anstelle der raussaugenden GTS wird ein Musashi den Dienst auf ner 4850 antreten und die Luftzuführung des CPU-Kühlers (angedacht ist nen NH-C12P auf nem Q6600) wird über nen Trocknerschlauch (siehe der alte Artikel aus der PCGH) erfolgen. Dazu kommt noch, daß im Gegensatz zu ner klapprigen alten Gaming Bomb es bei nem verleimten Holzgehäuse auch keinen regen Durchzug durch diverse Spalten & Frontblenden gibt. 

Damit stellen sich für mich nun zwei Fragen:

1. Macht es mehr Sinn einfach nur die Slotblenden alle aufzumachen und eventuell noch 2-3 Kühlschlitze in den Gehäuseboden (Natürliche Konvektion) zu sägen, damit der untere Teil des MoBo (Southbridge+Graka) ausreichend gekühlt ist, oder wäre es für die Kühlung der Graka nicht sinniger wie bei der CPU einfach jeweils einen Trocknerschlauch mit dem einen Ende auf die Lüfter und mit dem anderen Ende auf nen Loch im Gehäuseboden zu setzen. Bzw. eine Kombination aus offenen Slotblenden und Trocknerschläuchen zu fahren. 

Bei der Version mit den Schläuchen würde ja theoretisch kühlere Luft über den Musashi fließen, wobei sich die Frage stellt wieviel Luftzug die 2 runtergeregelten Lüfter überhaupt erzeugen. 

2. Welches der folgenden Luftkonzepte für den Bereich um die CPU macht mehr Sinn. 

a) 2x120er ziehen raus, während der Noctua aus eigener Kraft über den Trocknerschlauch kühle Zimmerluft reinbläst
b) Ein etwas schneller drehender 120er bläst heraus, während der zweite 120er im Trocknerschlauch sitzt und den Noctua auf dem CPU-Kühler beim hereinziehen der Luft unterstützt.

Mfg, Karnstein 

PS: falls es notwendig/erwünscht ist, könnte ich den groben Aufbau des Gehäuses auch als Skizze im Laufe des WEs nachreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2008)

Was für ein Chipsatz&-kühler wird verwendet?
Wenn der keine starke Kühlung benötigt, würde ich einfach dem Musashi direkt mit Außenluft versorgen (ob mit Schlauch oder Sperrholzfanduct bleibt dir überlassen) und das Gehäuse oben und hinten möglichst offen gestalten.


----------



## Karnstein (2. November 2008)

Hehe, also geplannt ist bisher folgende Hardware:

Q6600 auf Asus P5Q-E, hier wandert ne X-fi in den PCI oberhalb der Graka, womit ich nach unten viel Platz für die Schläuche zum Musashi habe. Northbridge+CPU werden wohl über nen NH-c12P gekühlt, auf die Southbridge könnte ich notfalls noch nen alten "Papst" 40mm Lüfter setzen, der von der A8N-SLI "ichbinleise" Kühllösung über ist. OC-technisch wollte ich den Q6600 max. auf den Wert anheben, den er ohne Vcore-Erhöhung schafft (also wohl 2.9-3.0). 

Im Moment geht meine Tendenz für den 40x40x40 Kubus zu 2x120er im Deckel und Löcher für die Kühlschläuche im Heck/Boden, sowie offene Slotblenden. 

In dem Fall würde die Luft also über die offenen Blenden, die 2 Schläuche an den mit 5-7V betriebenen Musashi-Lüftern und dem Schlauch am des NF-P12 CPU-Lüfters ins Gehäuse fließen und oben im Deckel über 2x120er wieder abgeführt werden.

Der Rest des Gehäuses ist dann quasi luftdicht und wird mit Matten ausgekleidet, während das Corsair 450W Netzteil und die einzelne Samsung HDD in nem abgekoppelten Luftunnel sitzen. Alle weitere Platten schließe ich bei Bedarf eh via Esata an, mehr Wärmequellen kommt im Laufe der Rechnerlebensdauer nicht dazu, abgesehen von nem eventuellen Graka-Tausch in ferner Zukunft. 

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen, Raum für Veränderungen ist dank DIY-Holzbauweise ja reichlich gegeben (verglichen mit den Möglichkeiten meiner alten Gamebomb)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

Die Southbridge braucht keine starke Kühlung, ohne große Chipsatz-OC-Ambitionen dürfte die große NB-SW Heatpipe ebenfalls mit der CPU-Kühler-Abluft auskommen.

Die Luft Zufuhr und Abluft sollten nicht auf einer Seite liegen - da aus den Slotöffnungen im Zweifelsfall eher Luft rauskommt, würde ich die CPU durch die Seitenwand ansaugen lassen. (lässt sich bautechnisch sowieso am einfachsten umsetzen)

Aktive Entlüftung ist imho nicht nötig, ich würde mich auf großzügige Entlüftungsöffnungen auf den vom Nutzer abgewandten Seiten beschränken.


Da der Musashi für ne 4850 afaik recht groß dimensioniert ist, fällt mir gerade noch eine dritte Option ein:
Mainbord wird invertiert eingebaut, CPU saugt unten kühle Luft von draußen an, die Lüfter auf dem Musashi werden saugend montiert (wie gesagt - warme Gehäuseluft sollte für eine HD4850 noch ausreichen) und blasen die Luft dann durch Schläuche/... nach draußen. (In dem Fall würde sich vielleicht ein Scythe Orochi anbieten)


----------



## Karnstein (5. November 2008)

So, nach paar Tagen Auszeit habe ich mal bisserl rumgezeichnet und das ist dabei herausgekommen: Link zur Sketch Up - Zeichung

Die Löcher im Boden sind für die Schläuche zum Musashi, das Loch in der Rückwand führt via Schlauch zum CPU-Kühler. Neben die Lüfter im Deckel muß man sich dann noch 2-3 1cm breite und 12cm lange Schlitze denken und NT+HDD-Käfig sind von nem Tunnel abgedeckt und somit aus dem Kühlkreislauf des restlichen Gehäuses abgetrennt. Ich war aber eben zu faul ihn und die Öffnung fürs NT einzuzeichnen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Luft Zufuhr und Abluft sollten nicht auf einer Seite liegen - da aus den Slotöffnungen im Zweifelsfall eher Luft rauskommt, würde ich die CPU durch die Seitenwand ansaugen lassen. (lässt sich bautechnisch sowieso am einfachsten umsetzen)



Ist ja auch nicht der Fall. Boden+Rückwand rein, Deckel raus. Für die CPU sollte dank Trocknerschlauch 125mm es doch eigentlich egal sein, ob ich nun über die Rückwand einsauge oder die gegenüberliegende Seitenwand. 

Einziges Manko bei der Rückwand könnten eventuell Luftverwirbelungen sein.   



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aktive Entlüftung ist imho nicht nötig, ich würde mich auf großzügige Entlüftungsöffnungen auf den vom Nutzer abgewandten Seiten beschränken.



Afaik bieten sich Top-Blow nicht für passive Entlüftung an, ergo baue ich die 2 120er lieber mal ein. Gerade im Sommer (12 Stock, 10 Quadratmeter-Zimmer) dürfte mein PC es mir danken. Runterregeln bzw. abklemmen kann ich sie bei Bedarf dann immer noch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da der Musashi für ne 4850 afaik recht groß dimensioniert ist, fällt mir gerade noch eine dritte Option ein:
> Mainbord wird invertiert eingebaut, CPU saugt unten kühle Luft von draußen an, die Lüfter auf dem Musashi werden saugend montiert (wie gesagt - warme Gehäuseluft sollte für eine HD4850 noch ausreichen) und blasen die Luft dann durch Schläuche/... nach draußen. (In dem Fall würde sich vielleicht ein Scythe Orochi anbieten)



Invertiert bei ner Heatpipe klingt mMn nicht so klug...oder?

Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne gesehen...^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2008)

Gibt auch Heatpipes, die über Kopf ganz gut arbeiten - wenn es jetzt nicht ausgerechnet ein Asus-Board wäre, würde ich sagen "Frag den Support", so kannst du es höchstens ausprobieren.

Dass Top-Down irgendwelche Nachteile bei passiver Entlüftung hat, wäre mir neu. (bei direkter Versorgung des Lüfters mit Außenluft. Viele Top-Downkühler vergessen, die Ab- von der Zuluft zu trennen und profitieren dann besonders stark von gutem Durchzug)

Was machst du eigentlich mit den verbleibenden ~30km³ in deinem Gehäuse?


----------



## Karnstein (5. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt auch Heatpipes, die über Kopf ganz gut arbeiten - wenn es jetzt nicht ausgerechnet ein Asus-Board wäre, würde ich sagen "Frag den Support", so kannst du es höchstens ausprobieren.



Jo... und bei Asus bin ich aus Prinzip immer erst einmal skeptisch. ^^

Leider habe ich bisher kein anderes (günstigeres) Board gefunden, wo es nen PCI-Slot oberhalb der Graka gibt. Also komme ich designtechnisch um das Asus p5Q-e nicht rum...ausser ich werfe das Schlauchkonzept für den Musashi über den Haufen und steige ideentechnisch wieder auf den alten PCGH-Lufttunnel um und packe dann die X-fi in den untersten Slot. 

Ich mein an den Kosten fürs Case kann ich nicht drehen, aber am Design und an den Kosten für den PC... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass Top-Down irgendwelche Nachteile bei passiver Entlüftung hat, wäre mir neu. (bei direkter Versorgung des Lüfters mit Außenluft. Viele Top-Downkühler vergessen, die Ab- von der Zuluft zu trennen und profitieren dann besonders stark von gutem Durchzug)
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich mit den verbleibenden ~30km³ in deinem Gehäuse?



Nagel mich nicht fest, aber im letzten(?) PCGH-Kühlertest stand u.A, daß die Top-Down Lüfter nicht vom Testaufbau profitieren. Schaut man sich z.B. die Abstände zwischen Top-Down & Tower Lüftern bei PCGH (keine Lüfter, afaik kein Case) und CB (800rpm Lüfter+Netzteil, Case) an, dann sieht man einen dezenten Unterschied. Und nen Gehäuse ohne Lüfter dürfte nun Luftbewegungstechnisch nicht viel besser dastehen, als nen offener Testaufbau. 

Was die verbleibende freie Fläche im Gehäuse angeht: Fest eingebaut wird da nix mehr, die restlichen HDDs von mir binde ich über eSATA an (warum auch Platten ständig laufen lassen, auf die man für Backup/Archivierung braucht). Eventuell verstaue ich zwischen HDD/NT-Tunnel und Seitenwand noch nen Switch+mein DSL-Modem.

Sinn des Casemods ist es ja ein PC-Gehäuse zu haben, das im Zimmer nicht direkt als PC auffällt. Sicherlich könnte ich in der Breite noch Platz einsparen, aber dann sieht es wieder mehr nach nem Midi-tower aus und weniger nach einem Aufbewahrungstisch.  Ausserdem kriege ich so noch meinen Drucker oben drauf.  Platzsparende Einrichtung ist bei nem kleinen Studentenzimmer von <11m2 Gold wert.

@Luftkonzept: 

Würde es wirklich so nen riesigen Unterschied machen, ob ich nun die Luft über 2 Schlitze + Lüfter im Deckel abführe, oder die Deckellüfter doch wieder in die Rückwand verlege (und dafür den CPU-Schlauch mit dem Boden verbinde?


----------



## Fabian (5. November 2008)

also ich hab im semi passiven betrieb mit dem Mugen sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht.
Er liefer bessere Temps als mein Ninja Plus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2008)

Karnstein schrieb:


> Leider habe ich bisher kein anderes (günstigeres) Board gefunden, wo es nen PCI-Slot oberhalb der Graka gibt. Also komme ich designtechnisch um das Asus p5Q-e nicht rum...ausser ich werfe das Schlauchkonzept für den Musashi über den Haufen und steige ideentechnisch wieder auf den alten PCGH-Lufttunnel um und packe dann die X-fi in den untersten Slot.



Hab keinen Überblick über die Marktlage - aber kriegt man für den "Asus-Aufschlag" und den Gebrauchtwert einer X-Fi nicht auch ne X-Fi Titanium für PCI-E, die dann auf jedem zweiten Board ganz oben sitzen kann?



> Nagel mich nicht fest, aber im letzten(?) PCGH-Kühlertest stand u.A, daß die Top-Down Lüfter nicht vom Testaufbau profitieren.



Das sage ich ja gerade - Top-Downkühler brauchen irgendwas, was verhindert, dass sie warme Abluft rezirkulieren.



> Schaut man sich z.B. die Abstände zwischen Top-Down & Tower Lüftern bei PCGH (keine Lüfter, afaik kein Case) und CB (800rpm Lüfter+Netzteil, Case) an, dann sieht man einen dezenten Unterschied.



Der jüngste Top-Downler bei CB kommt auf 1-2° an die besten Tower ran, dass macht nun keinen großen Unterschied.
Ich will ja Top-Down auch nicht als überlegen darstellen, aber wenn die Bauform andere Dinge erleichtert, kann man sie durchaus verwenden.



> Und nen Gehäuse ohne Lüfter dürfte nun Luftbewegungstechnisch nicht viel besser dastehen, als nen offener Testaufbau.



Ein System mit Fanduct ist lüftungstechnisch etwas vollkommen anderes, als jedes andere Konzept.



> Sinn des Casemods ist es ja ein PC-Gehäuse zu haben, das im Zimmer nicht direkt als PC auffällt. Sicherlich könnte ich in der Breite noch Platz einsparen, aber dann sieht es wieder mehr nach nem Midi-tower aus und weniger nach einem Aufbewahrungstisch.



Soweit ich das sehe, hast du auch in der Höhe und Tiefe noch 5-10cm Luft. Bei der hohen Breite kannst du die Lüfter im Deckel auch vor dem Mainboard platzieren, die benötigte Kantenlänge würde dann der Mainboardhöhe (~33cm) entsprechen. Volumenmäßig wäre das immer noch im Bereich eines Big-Towers, sollte also alles reingehen.



> Ausserdem kriege ich so noch meinen Drucker oben drauf.  Platzsparende Einrichtung ist bei nem kleinen Studentenzimmer von <11m2 Gold wert.



Das kenn ich 



> Würde es wirklich so nen riesigen Unterschied machen, ob ich nun die Luft über 2 Schlitze + Lüfter im Deckel abführe, oder die Deckellüfter doch wieder in die Rückwand verlege (und dafür den CPU-Schlauch mit dem Boden verbinde?



Seh ich keinen großen Unterschied.
Ich hatte nur bedenken bei dem Plan mit offenen Slotblenden und von hinten ansaugen.


----------



## Karnstein (6. November 2008)

Naja, ne Titanium+nen kleineres Board kommt mich def. teurer als nen Asus oder GB-Board, und das selbst wenn ich meine X-fi Music verkaufe.

Ich hab heute beim Kaffee noch  mal bisserl rumgebastelt. Die Lüfter vom Deckel sind wieder ins Heck gewichen. Erhöht den Möbelstück Effekt und ich stelle sie mir nicht mit dem Drucker zu.

Front-Ansicht
Ansicht von oben

Wie man nun sieht habe ich die Schläuche bei der 4850 gestrichen...dafür sind einfach 2 Schlitze im Boden (kommen "Staubgitter" drüber). HDD+Netzteil stecken nun im Tunnel. Der gelbe Kreis in der Front ist nen 92er Papst, über den wird nen 120+mm Trocknerschlauch gezogen, der dann oben auf dem CPU-Kühler endet.

Im Heck sind 2x langsam drehende 120er montiert und um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, gibt es im Deckel noch 2 Abluftschlitze (ebenfalls mit Staubfilter).

Klingt nach nem guten Plan, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2008)

Das heißt die HD4850 saugt jetzt einfach aus dem Gehäuse an, die Luft könnte aber von überall herkommen?
Halte ich für einen Rückschritt.


----------



## Karnstein (12. November 2008)

Ja und Nein...Die 4850 hat keine Luftschläuche mehr, soweit stimmt das. Rein von der Luftführung her habe ich aber ein dichtes Gehäuse (solides Holz), aus dem die 2x120mm Hecklüfter bei 7-12V sicherlich mehr raussziehen, als über den Schlauch der CPU zugeführt wird. Ergo müßte eigentlich ein Unterdruck erzeugt werden,  Staubsaugereffekt quasi. Und die einzigen Orte wo Luft ins Gehäuse nachströmen können, sind die offenen Slotblenden unterhalb der GraKa und die 2 Kühlschlitze im Boden, die sich genau unterhalb der 2xScythe-Lüfter befinden. 

Alternativ kann ich (die Slots sind da) eben immer noch nen Lufttunnel nachrüsten, der die Lüfter der 4850 zwingt Luft direkt von aussen anzuziehen. Bzw. einfach zur Säge greifen und die Schläuche nachrüsten...

Hängt am Ende wohl auch mit davon ab, wann ich das Geld für die Hardware zusammenhabe und wie sich bis dahin die Preise noch entwickeln.


----------



## Arcus (17. November 2008)

Hallo,
Als CPU Cooler habe ich eine Thermaltake Max Orb benutzt. 
Der Kühler muß richtig schön Kühlen und darf ruhig bischen laut sein aber nur ein bischen.
Als Kühler alternative was soll ich noch für mein PC ändern oder verbessern??
Mein System:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser VI (Schwarz-Rot)
Prozessor: Intel Core2Extreme QX9770
Mainboard: ASUS Striker II Extreme
Arbeitsspeicher:4 GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 Module mit 1375 Mhz
Grafikkarten: 2 X NVIDIA GeForce EVGA GTX280 SSC
Soundkarte: Creative SupremeFX II
Festplatten: Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000GLFS (300 GB mit 10.000 uMin)
Western Digital Caviar WD1000FYPS (1 TB mit 7.200 uMin)
Laufwerke: 2 X LG GGW H20L BluRay-Brenner 
Netzteil: Thermaltake ToughPower 1.200 Watt
CPU-Lüfter: Thermaltake Max Orb
Vista Home Premium 32 Bit
ASUS MK241H 

mfg
Arcus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2008)

Der Max Orb erfüllt afaik die Anforderung "laut sein" problemlos, aber er kühlt dafür nicht besser.
Wenn schon Krach, dann doch wenigstens mit einem nutzen.
Ansonsten ist ein System mit ner (scheinbar nicht einmal entkoppelten, geschweige denn gedämmten) Velociraptor in einem "Silent-PC" Thread wohl fehl am Platze


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2008)

Jo, ne Raptor ist wirklich ein bisschen laut.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2008)

Ich überlege gerade welchen Prozzi-Kühler ich in meinem Antec Fusion unterbringen soll.Der Vorbesitzer hat die mitgelieferten Lüfter schon durch zwei S-Flex ersetzt. 

Gedacht hatte ich an einen Ninja-Mini im semi passiven Betrieb(die S-Flex sitzen ja genau darüber).
Gibt es überhaupt noch andere, brauchbare, Towerkühler mit unter 12cm Höhe?


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2008)

Nicht das ich wüsste. Die Nachfrage danach dürfte wohl zu klein sein.


----------



## flow87 (18. November 2008)

Ich suche ein Midi Case für den silent Betrieb an dem ich möglichst wenig machen soll. Über das Rebel9 habe ich gelesen, dass der 250er Lüfter laut sein soll - auch im LOW Betrieb - was kann man da sonst noch empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2008)

Ich glaube ein Gehäuse mit wirklich leisen vorinstallierten Lüftern gibt es nicht.
Was aber bei dem 250er Lüfter von meinem Chakra ging, war einfach die 5V und GRND Pins des Anschluss-Steckers zu vertauschen, so dass der Lüfter nur noch 7V bekommt und schön leise arbeitet.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. November 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade welchen Prozzi-Kühler ich in meinem Antec Fusion unterbringen soll.Der Vorbesitzer hat die mitgelieferten Lüfter schon durch zwei S-Flex ersetzt.
> 
> Gedacht hatte ich an einen Ninja-Mini im semi passiven Betrieb(die S-Flex sitzen ja genau darüber).
> Gibt es überhaupt noch andere, brauchbare, Towerkühler mit unter 12cm Höhe?





riedochs schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste. Die Nachfrage danach dürfte wohl zu klein sein.



mit towerkühlern wirds da schwer.
der shuriken oder die umgelegten kühler können passen... bei 120mm höhe passt selbst der noctua uh9 nicht.
... oder halt der nija mini.
ich hab mich in meinem v350 für den noctua nh-c12p entschieden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2008)

*Grübel*
Ist der Orochi ohne Lüfter nicht gerade noch flach genug?
Wenn man da seitlich durchbläst, ist es auch n Tower.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2008)

Der Orochi ist mit 155mm höher als so mancher Towerkühler .

Hab jetzt dem PC-Händler um die Ecke gesagt er möge mir doch einen Ninja Mini bestellen. Kostet trotz "Einzelhändler-Aufschlag" immer noch weniger als beim billigsten I-Net Anbieter+Versand und nur 2€ mehr als der Shuriken welcher dafür dem geplanten Luftweg nicht folgt.


----------



## Maxibition (27. November 2008)

Sehr schöner Guide! Hat sehr geholfen.


----------



## Galil (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich bin echt verzweifelt und hoffe dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Und zwar hätte ich gerne einen sehr leisen Spiel PC. Ich weiß aber leider überhaupt nicht, was für Komponenten ich nehmen soll. Und hoffe sehr dass ihr mir gute Sachen empfehlen könnt.  Ich hab einfach Angst, dass das ganze dann irgendwie nacher nicht zusammenpasst und vielleicht zu heiß und somit lauter wird.

Ich hab mir meinen PC vorgestellt mit:
Prozessor: Intel Core2Quad Q9550
Grafikkarte: Entweder Sapphire oder Asus Radeon HD4870
Mainboard: ASUS p5Q Deluxe
Ram: Kingston 2x2GB
Festplatte: Wohl eine von Seagate
DVD Brenner: Wohl einen von Samsung


Wenn euch Komponenten dazu einfallen, die sehr leise sind und gut zu meinen Wünschen passen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Es geht also um Gehäuse, Netzteil, CPU Kühler, möglicherweise sonstige Gehäuselüfter und vielleicht Dämmmatten wenn ihr denkt dass es dann nicht zu heiß wird

Viele Grüße
Galil


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Dezember 2008)

Das größte Problem wird sein die 4870 leise und kühl zu bekommen,wobei leise immer relativ ist.

Wenn du in den 1200€ Spiele PC Thread reingehst in dem du gepostet hast habe ich ja schon die Karten aufgelistet die eigentlich leise sein *könnten*.
Wenn du google bemühst und nach Testberichten sucht wirst du feststellen das kein Hersteller das Risiko eingeht.
Wie drüben schon geschrieben sind die Spawas und nicht der Chip das Problem.
Karten mit Referenzkühlung kann man durchaus im Idle leiser bekommen,unter Last würde ich da aber kein Risiko eingehen.

Bist du dir sicher das du einen Quad brauchst?
Wenn deine Hauptausrichtung auf gaming liegt bist du mit einem E8500  sicherlich genausogut bedient.
Das OC potential liegt tendenziell hoher,die Kühlung ist unter deinen Gesichtspunkten einfacher und du sparst fast die Häfte an Kohle die du dann wieder in die Geräuschkulisse stecken kannst.

Für die HDD gibt es viele Ansätze,angefangen von einer Schaumstoffmatte für 2,50 über den Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer für 12€ bis zum Scythe Quiet Drive für knapp 30€.

Hast du einen besonderen Grund für das ASUS p5Q Deluxe?
Für max-OC hat sich das P5Q-E bewährt,falls du keine oder wenige Ambitionen in diese Richtung hast kannst du genausogut zu einem günstigerem Board greifen.

Als Kühler für einen Silent-PC würde ich den ninja2 empfehlen.
Zwar gibt es stärkere im aktiven Betrieb,die Leistung bei Semipassiven Betrieb gehört aber nach wie vor zum Spitzenfeld.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Gainward GS / Palit Sonic HD4870 mit 1 GiB in der Rev.2 sind super. Einfach das originale Lüftermodul abbauen und zwei 120er montieren. Wie gehabt auf eigenes Risiko, ich konnte privat jedoch keine Probleme feststellen.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (7. Dezember 2008)

Einen E8400 kann man durchaus passiv kühlen. Bei meinem klappt es.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich schließe mich dem an. 

Allerdings mit dem "Aber", dass das Case usw. wirklich gut dafür ausgelegt ist und auch die Grafikkarte spielt eine Rolle. Mit einer GTX 280 im Rechner etwa wird die CPU in 3D instabil, mit der GTS/640 nicht.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe die 8800GT von ECS mit dem AC S1 drauf. Beides zusammen geht.


----------



## Fabian (8. Dezember 2008)

noch nen Tipp für die Festplatte:
Eine selbstgebaute Bitumenbox die entkoppelt ist ist das beste an schalldämmung was man für seine festplatte Kriegen kann


----------



## Elkhife (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe da auch nochmal 1-2 Fragen.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem von Cooler Master dieses Gehäuse geholt:
Cooler Master - Ultimate provider of Computer Chassis | Cooler | Power Supply

Für meine CPU habe ich im moment den GeminII, soll aber noch gegen einen Tower Kühler getauscht werden, weiss aber noch nicht welchen ich nehmen werde evtl. weiss ja einer von euch welcher sinnvoll wäre.

Für meine HD 3870 habe ich noch einen Acellero S1 hier liegen den ich aber im moment nicht montiert habe weil ich nicht weiss ob der Luftstrom ausreicht um die passiv zu betreiben.

Die Front ist komplett mit Staubschutzfiltern versehen. Soll ich die lieber irgendwie versiegeln, so dass dort keine Luft mehr durchkommt oder offen lassen wenn ich die HD 3870 passiv kühlen möchte?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
mal ne Frage zu der BitumenBox. 
Was ist mit de Abwärme der HDD in der Box?

Gibt es eigentlich nen Kompromiss zwischen leise und kühl.
Habe drei Lüfter 2x Thermaltake 120mmund einen Papst 120mm +
90mm Thermaltake Lüfter. Aber die sind mir nen bissl zu laut...
Was kann ich da tun?


----------



## Shibi (16. Dezember 2008)

> Für meine CPU habe ich im moment den GeminII, soll aber noch gegen einen Tower Kühler getauscht werden, weiss aber noch nicht welchen ich nehmen werde evtl. weiss ja einer von euch welcher sinnvoll wäre.


Ein guter Towerkühler wäre ein Scythe Mugen. Er bietet eine sehr gute Kühlleistung und wenn du den Lüfter runterregelst ist er auch sehr leise. Außerdem ist er recht günstig. 



> Für meine HD 3870 habe ich noch einen Acellero S1 hier liegen den ich aber im moment nicht montiert habe weil ich nicht weiss ob der Luftstrom ausreicht um die passiv zu betreiben.


Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht einen (oder zwei) leise 120mm Lüfter auf den S1 zu montieren? Geht mit Kabelbindern ohne Probleme und dann reicht die Kühlung auf alle Fälle. Mit einem Noiseblocker XL1, den du auf 500-600rpm runterregelst ist die Karte nicht zu hören.

Im Anhang kannst du meine HD 3870 mit einem S1 und 2 120mm Noiseblocker XL1 sehen. Ich lasse die Lüfter auf 600rpm laufen und die GPU kommt unter Vollast nicht über 50°C.




> Habe drei Lüfter 2x Thermaltake 120mmund einen Papst 120mm +
> 90mm Thermaltake Lüfter. Aber die sind mir nen bissl zu laut...
> Was kann ich da tun?


Entweder die Lüfter runterregeln oder gegen leisere austauschen. Wenn du sie an das Mainboard angeschlossen hast empfehle ich dir das Tool "Speedfan". Damit lassen sich bequem die Lüfter regeln. 
Du kannst es kostenlos im Internet runterladen.

Wenn dir das nicht reicht empfehle ich dir einen Lüfterwechsel. Noiseblocker Lüfter sind allgemein sehr gut von der Lautstärke und Qualität her.
Als 120mm Lüfter würde ich dir Noiseblocker XL1 empfehlen. Diese sind nahezu unhörbar und gleichzeitig recht günstig.
Wenn du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben willst sind die Noiseblocker Multiframe (S1) uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Leiser geht nicht. 

Als 90mm Lüfter empfehle ich dir Noiseblocker XE1. Auch diese sind angenehm leise.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
erstmal ein Lob für den Thread! Genau so was habe ich gesucht. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage: in wie weit gilt die empfohlene Hardware aus dem Startpost noch und in wie weit gibt es inzwischen eindeutig bessere Empfehlungen?

Ich bin durchaus an einem leisen PC interessiert (der jetzige macht mich wahnsinnig) - bin aber auch jemand, dem mit konkreten Hardwaretipps (neben den allgemeinen Informationen) sehr geholfen werden kann. Deshalb frage ich.


----------



## Shibi (16. Dezember 2008)

Also der Startpost ist schon 1 Jahr alt und deshalb ist die Hardware nichtmehr ganz aktuell. 
Aber die Beschreibung der Lüfter und Kühler hat sich nicht groß verändert. Auf dem Kühlermarkt tut sich nichtmehr viel, das Rad kann schließlich nicht neu erfunden werden. 

Für was willst du den PC denn hauptsächlich einsetzen und wie hoch ist dein Budget? Dann kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (16. Dezember 2008)

Danke schon mal für das Angebot.

Also ich will mit dem Rechner nichts "Großes" anstellen, d.h. ich habe kein Interesse an Overclocking jeglicher Art, will keine Videos rendern oder die Koordinaten eines neuen Planeten entschlüsseln.  Aber ein reiner Office-PC ist es keinesfalls. Ich will auf jeden Fall auch aktuelle Spiele spielen, die auch die Hardware fordern können (ich nennen da jetzt mal "Crysis" als Beispiel, auch wenn mir das Spiel selbst nicht gefällt - es geht mir nur darum zu zeigen was drin sein sollte), auch wenn das nicht die Regel ist. Aber ein Gamer-PC ist es schon.

Ich denke es hilft, wenn ich mal die wichtigste Daten poste:
*CPU:* AMD Athlon X2 6000+
*Arbeitsspeicher:*: 4096 DDR-RAM (Markefolgt bei Bedarf)
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte ... (folgt gleich, bin noch am Notebook und habe es gerade nicht im Kopf)
*Grafikkarte:*: Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS (320MB) - kein SLI
*OS:* Windows Vista 64Bit
(benutze zwei Festplatten)

Zu den Kosten kann ich eigentlich nichts konkretes sagen. Nur so viel: ich habe weder Lust das billigste zu kaufen, noch kann ich mir das teuerste leisten. Ich würde mal sagen: oberes Preismittelfeld - aber für Vorschläge zum Abwägen offen. 

Nach dem Startpost brauche ich zumindest so einiges: auf jeden Fall einen neuen Tower (und dann direkt einen geeigneten - der für 50€ aus dem Startpost sieht ganz schick aus), dementsprechende Gehäuselüfter, Lüfter für die Grafikkarte und CPU, sowie einen Festplattenentkoppler. Das fällt mir zumindest im Moment ein.

Ok, so viel dazu. Würde mich über Antwort freuen.


----------



## Shibi (16. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst das Chieftec? Ich will dir das Gehäuse nicht ausreden, es ist durchaus funktional und auch einigermaßen gut verarbeitet. Aber wenn du lange etwas von deinem Gehäuse haben willst und dich auch noch in 3 oder 4 Jahren an dem schönen Gehäuse erfreuen willst empfehle ich dir doch um die 100€ auszugeben. Ein Gehäuse ist ja sehr langlebig und man wechselt es nur sehr selten, da kann man auch mal etwas mehr für ausgeben. 
Aber es ist letztendlich deine Entscheidung, wie gesagt in dem Chieftec kannst du deine Hardware auch ohne Probleme unterbringen. Ein Wehrmutstropfen sind die beiden 80mm Lüfter vorne. 80mm Lüfter fördern nur recht wenig Luft und müssen deshalb sehr schnell drehen. Ein 120mm Lüfter fördert bei gleicher Lautstärke deutlich mehr Luft.

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du noch die Standartkühler verwendest.


Für die CPU würde ich dir einen Scythe Mugen empfehlen. Er bietet ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis und kühlt sehr gut. 


Als Gehäuselüfter empfehle ich dir, wie ein paar Threads weiter oben schon beschrieben, Noiseblocker XL1. Diese sind sehr leise und bieten ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.
Falls du das Chieftec Gehäuse nimmst empfehle ich dir die Noiseblocker X1 für vorne. 


Eine Lüftersteuerung würde ich dir auch empfehlen, damit kannst du die Lüfter nochmal ein bisschen runterregeln und damit leiser machen.Eine sehr gute Steuerung wäre zum Beispiel eine Scythe Kaze Master.


Für die Grafikkarte empfehle ich dir einen Accelero S1 mit einem oder zwei 120mm Lüftern drauf. Diese kannst du mit Kabelbindern befestigen. Ein paar Posts weiter oben siehst du ein Bild wie es dann aussieht. 


Für die Festplatte hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder eine einfache Entkopplung wie diese von Scythe.

Etwas teurer, aber gleichzeitig auch mit Dämmung wäre das Scythe Quiet Drive.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit (die beste und günstigste) wäre ein sogenanntes Shoggy Sandwich. Dieses musst du selbst bauen, aber die Materialien kosten nur um die 5€ und sind in jedem guten Baumarkt erhältlich. Eine bessere Entkopplung ist kaum Möglich.

Das Nonplusultra wäre ein Quiet Drive, dass du auf ein Shoggy Sandwich legst. Ich verwende diese Kombination selber und muss sagen von meiner Festplatte hört man nichtsmehr. Lediglich bei Zugriffen wenn man das Ohr direkt an das Gehäuse hält kann man noch ein leichtes Rattern hören.


Als letztes bleibt noch das Netzteil offen. Da musst du selber schauen wie laut es ist, ob die Lautstärke für dich akzeptabel ist oder nicht. 
Falls es dir zu laut ist kenn ich dir einige gute und leise Netzteile empfehlen. 



Edit: Jetzt hab ich einen Krampf in den Fingern vom ganzen Tippen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (16. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, das Netzteil hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich denke ich werde das jetzige erstmal behalten. Ein neues kann ich ja noch nachträglich kaufen, wenn ich merke, dass das aktuelle zu laut ist. Werde das mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Noch mal zum Gehäuse: kannst du da ein spezielles empfehlen? Ich habe mal eins mit Dämmmatten gekauft, das ist aber irgendwie nicht das Wahre. Das Teil (der PC als Ganzes) ist immer noch laut und bis auf die Dämmmatten kann ich an meinem aktuellen Gehäuse mehr Sachen finden die nerven, als Sachen von denen ich begeistert bin. Ich würde es nicht als kompletten Fehlkauf betiteln, aber zufrieden bin ich auch nicht. Deshalb ist mir ein gutes Gehäuse recht wichtig (danke für die Meinung zum Chieftec - hatte gar nicht gesehen, dass das 80mm Lüfter sind) und ich habe keine Lust wieder so einen (halben) Missgriff zu landen.


----------



## Shibi (16. Dezember 2008)

Wieviel würdest du denn maximal ausgeben wollen? Allgemein kann ich fast alle LianLi Gehäuse empfehlen. 

Und mein Coolermaster Cosmos RC 1000 kann ich auch empfehlen, das ist sehr gut verarbeitet, bietet Platz für 5 120mm Lüfter und ist auch sonst sehr geräumig. Außerdem sind die Seitenteile schon gedämmt.
Gibt es wahlweise auch mit Fenster (dann ist diese Seite allerdings ungedämmt).

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Antec P182 ist wohl recht gut.
Ich selbst habe zwar nur das Fusion im Einsatz, aber wenn die Festplattenentkopplung und die Verschlüsse beim P182 nur halb so gut gelöst sind wie da, dann würde ich mir keine sorgen mehr über Vibrationen machen.
Die normalen Antec-Lüfter sind zwar nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber die kann man ja ersetzen.

Dämmung für das ganze Gehäuse macht nicht wirklich Sinn. Viel besser ist es wenn man den Schall schon vorher vermeidet.


----------



## Shibi (16. Dezember 2008)

Dennoch macht eine Dämmung teilweise viel aus.
Bei meinem kleinen LianLi A05 hat die Dämmung einen Unterschied von deutlich hörbar zu fast unhörbar gmeacht. Auf einmal haben die Seitenwände nichtmehr mitgeschwungen und tadaa, es wurde leise. 

Aber allgemein stimmt es schon, eine Dämmung kann keine Wunder vollbringen. Sie ist nur eine kleine Hilfe. 

mfg, shibi


----------



## Delacroix (16. Dezember 2008)

Also das "Cooler Master Cosmos RC-1000-KSN1-GP" gefällt mir sowohl optisch, als auch die Verarbeitung (wo weit auf den Bildern zu erkennen). Habe auch mal ein ziemlich teurers Gehäuse von CM gehabt. Die Verarbeitung war einfach Top. Aber das schlägt sich natürlich auch im Preis nieder. 160€ sind schon recht viel Geld. Ob ich das im Moment habe ist eher mit "Nein." zu beantworten.

Das "Antec P182" scheint auch ok. Aber kostet auch schon 120€. Dann würde ich im Falle eines Kaufes sogar lieber direkt noch ein wenig aufstocken und das - auf den ersten Blick für mich passendere - CoolerMaster kaufen.

Gute und günstigere Alternativen gibt es wohl kaum, hm? Ich muss wohl erst mal durchrechnen, was der Rest (die ganzen Lüfter) noch kosten würden und abwarten was bei Weihnachten noch rausspringt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich kann man auch ein Rebel 9 kaufen, aber dann hat man halt dünnes Stahlblech statt Alu und kaum eine Chance das Ding wirklich Vibrationsfrei zu bekommen.


----------



## Delacroix (16. Dezember 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch ein Rebel 9 kaufen, aber dann hat man halt dünnes Stahlblech statt Alu und kaum eine Chance das Ding wirklich Vibrationsfrei zu bekommen.


Hm, das ist das gesparte Geld dann doch nicht wert. Denn es geht ja um Geräuscharmut. Ich glaube da würde mich meine Sparwut am Ende mehr ärgern als sie mir nutzt.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für die Hilfe. Wenn euch noch was einfällt, ihr weitere Ideen habt, nur raus damit.

Ich habe übrigens das SilentMaxx ST - 11  -  Midi - Gehäuse, schwarz. Das hat hinten nur zwei 80mm-Lüfter. Der einzige 120er befindet sich am Boden.

Meine Überlegung - um doch noch ein wenig zu sparen - ist: ich kann mir doch auch die vorgeschlagene Grafikkarten- und CPU-Kühlung kaufen (plus evtl. Lüftersteuerung). Würde das passen oder ist das Gehäuse dafür ungeeignet? Denn in einen anderen, besseren Tower umziehen ist ja später immer noch möglich. Wie gesagt: ich weiß nur nicht, ob die klobigen Kühler da rein passen (ausmessen!?) oder ob die generell in Gehäuse passen. Wäre nur die Frage, ob ein/zwei 80mm-Lüfter hinten oder ein 120er am Boden sinnvoller ist. 

(Ich spiele einfach mal meine Gedanken durch, vielleicht fällt euch dazu ja was ein.)


----------



## Elkhife (16. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst auch alternativ von Cooler Master das RC-690 oder das Centurion 590 nehmen, beide stehen in meiner unmittelbaren nähe und kosten jeweills 70€. Wenn du willst kann ich ja ein paar Bilder machen und posten.

@Shibi:
Ich hatte mir gedacht meine HD3870 passiv zu kühlen damit der PC leiser bleibt. Wobei ich da auch am überlegen bin mir eine leise Wakü zusammen zu stellen, was bei leise + OC ger nicht mal so doof wäre, aber das is eher noch in weiter ferne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Du meinst das Chieftec? Ich will dir das Gehäuse nicht ausreden, es ist durchaus funktional und auch einigermaßen gut verarbeitet. Aber wenn du lange etwas von deinem Gehäuse haben willst und dich auch noch in 3 oder 4 Jahren an dem schönen Gehäuse erfreuen willst empfehle ich dir doch um die 100€ auszugeben. Ein Gehäuse ist ja sehr langlebig und man wechselt es nur sehr selten, da kann man auch mal etwas mehr für ausgeben.



In Sachen Qualität und Material muss man schon deutlich mehr als 100€ ausgeben, wenn man nenneswert über Chieftecniveau will.
Wenn man mit dem Design, Features und Platzangebot leben kann, ist n DX ne Superwahl - wenn man mehr Platz haben will, ist n größeres Chieftec die erste Wahl.


----------



## Shibi (17. Dezember 2008)

> @Shibi:
> Ich hatte mir gedacht meine HD3870 passiv zu kühlen damit der PC leiser bleibt.


Wie gesagt mit einem Noiseblocker XL1 auf 600rpm wirst du nichts von der Karte hören. Der Läuft dann so leise, dass du ihn nichtmehr wahrnehmen kannst. Also ist es rein akustisch kein Unterschied zum Passivbetrieb. Allerdings dürften die Temperaturen um 30-40°C niedriger ausfallen.
Ich verwende diese Lösung selber und mein PC ist nicht zu hören solange man sein Ohr nicht an das Gehäuse hält. 



> Meine Überlegung - um doch noch ein wenig zu sparen - ist: ich kann mir doch auch die vorgeschlagene Grafikkarten- und CPU-Kühlung kaufen (plus evtl. Lüftersteuerung). Würde das passen oder ist das Gehäuse dafür ungeeignet? Denn in einen anderen, besseren Tower umziehen ist ja später immer noch möglich. Wie gesagt: ich weiß nur nicht, ob die klobigen Kühler da rein passen (ausmessen!?) oder ob die generell in Gehäuse passen.



Was ist es denn für ein Gehäuse? Normalerweise dürften die Kühler reinpassen. Der Mugen ist ca. 16cm hoch. Einfach mal ausmessen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem X2 6000+ hast du dir aber auch einen Hitzkopf als CPU gesucht.
Mein Xeon E3110 (Identisch mit dem E8400) lässt sich bei 1Volt Vcore passiv kühlen. Vielleicht wäre es besser etwas mehr auszugeben und ein Intel System zu verbauen.


----------



## Delacroix (17. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Was ist es denn für ein Gehäuse?


Das ist das [URL="http://www.pcsilent.de/de-pd-silentMaxx-ST-11-schallgedaemmtes-Gehaeuse-gedaemmtes-Gehaeuse-120mm-Luefter-252.html"]SilentMaxx ST - 11  -  Midi - Gehäuse, schwarz[/url].





riedochs schrieb:


> Mit dem X2 6000+ hast du dir aber auch einen Hitzkopf als CPU gesucht.
> Mein Xeon E3110 (Identisch mit dem E8400) lässt sich bei 1Volt Vcore passiv kühlen. Vielleicht wäre es besser etwas mehr auszugeben und ein Intel System zu verbauen.


Das ist keine Alternative für mich. Dafür reicht das finanzielle Polster auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Shibi (17. Dezember 2008)

> max. Höhe Prozessorkühler 130 mm


Dann wird der Mugen wohl nicht passen. 

13cm ist zu klein für einen guten Kühler. Da wirst du keinen wirklich leisen und leistungsfähigen Kühler finden.
Musst wohl doch gleich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.

Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgeschaut, das billigste Angebot für das Cooler Master Cosmos habe ich bei Mindfactory gefunden. Kannst dich allerdings nochmal selber umschauen, vielleicht findest du noch ein günstigeres.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon gesehen. Ich gucke mich auf jeden Fall mal um.

Aber mal eine ganz allgemeine Fragen: 
- ich habe jetzt zwei 80mm Gehäuselüfter und die auch auf's Mainboard gesteckt. Wenn ich jetzt zwei 120mm-Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte und noch ein bis zwei Lüfter für's Gehäuse brauche: wo schließe ich die eigentlich alle an? Ich glaube nicht, dass auf dem Mainboard so viele Anschlüsse dafür sind!?
- ich habe hier schon ein paar mal was von "Tower-Lüfter" gelesen. Ist das = Gehäuselüfter oder ist das was Spezielles?


----------



## SlimShady99 (17. Dezember 2008)

Tower Lüfter beschreibt eine Bauart bei Prozessor Kühlern. Wenn du mehrere Lüfter Anschließen willst gibt es die möglichkeit mithilfe eines Adapters die Lüfter an die 4pin molex stecker vom Netzteil zu hängen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> 13cm ist zu klein für einen guten Kühler. Da wirst du keinen wirklich leisen und leistungsfähigen Kühler finden.



Der Noctua NH-C12P kann es mit den meisten Towerkühlern aufnehmen und ist 114mm hoch - wird zwar recht eng mit dem Ansaugen, aber wenn die Gehäuselüftung stimmt, sollte das einigermaßen ausreichen.
Ansonsten hat man exzellente Bedingungen für ein Fanduct - loch in die Wand, schmalen Ring über den Lüfter und schon wird die CPU mit kalter Außenluft gekühlt


----------



## Elkhife (17. Dezember 2008)

Dann werde ich mir wohl den Noiseblocker XL1 mal besorgen^^
Würde der auch für den CPU Kühler den du mir empfohlen hast ausreichen wenn die CPU übertaktet ist?


----------



## Shibi (17. Dezember 2008)

Er könnte auch ein Loch reinsägen und dann nen Mugen durchstecken. 

Um mehrere Lüfter anzuschließen kannst du ein Y-Kabel verwenden. 



> Würde der auch für den CPU Kühler den du mir empfohlen hast ausreichen wenn die CPU übertaktet ist?


Ja, der reicht locker aus. Bei starker Übertaktung musst du halt den Lüfter etwas schneller laufen lassen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe noch mal ein paar Fragen.

1. Wie verhält es sich mit dem Transport? Wenn ich so einen großen CPU-Lüfter verbaue, kann ich den PC dann noch 'gefahrlos' transportieren oder müsste ich den Lüfter jedes mal abbauen? Ich schleppe den PC jetzt nicht ständig rum, aber ab und zu kommt das schon mal vor.

2. Im Startpost steht was davon, dass man die Lüfter auf 5-7 Volt runterregeln sollte, damit sie 'unhörbar' werden. Wie macht man so was? Was ist, wenn man den PC mehr belastet, reicht die Lüftung dann immer noch? Oder muss man ständig für diverse Situationen die Lüfter erneut regeln.

Das war es erstmal. Ich frage nur, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann wie das später in der Praxis aussieht, bevor ich so viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## riedochs (19. Dezember 2008)

Der Transport ist fast gefahrlost. Im zweifelsfall den PC so legen das der Kühler nach oben zeigt, dann ist die Belastung am geringsten. DU lannst für die Lüfter einen Steuerung nehmen, die sollte dann die Lüfter bei steigenden Temps beschleunigen.


----------



## Delacroix (19. Dezember 2008)

Das geht dann mit einer Softwaresteuerung wie SpeedFan, oder?


----------



## riedochs (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das Mainboard unterstützt ja.


----------



## k4nt0n (19. Dezember 2008)

@delacroix

dafür gibts so kleine Adapter, hier im Forum gibts sogar n Tut dazu, falls man sich keinen Adapter kaufen will...

Ansonsten musst du dir ne richtige Lüftersteuerung holen, z.B. Scythe Kaze Master (ist schon etwas "Bisschen besseres")

Ich halte von physikalischen Sachen mehr als von Software, werde z.B. die SPannungen aufm RIIE selbst nachprüfen (Multimeter)


#edit#
ja, gut, speedfan + mainboard...geht auch


----------



## Delacroix (20. Dezember 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Antec P182 ist wohl recht gut.
> Ich selbst habe zwar nur das Fusion im Einsatz, aber wenn die Festplattenentkopplung und die Verschlüsse beim P182 nur halb so gut gelöst sind wie da, dann würde ich mir keine sorgen mehr über Vibrationen machen.
> Die normalen Antec-Lüfter sind zwar nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber die kann man ja ersetzen.



Ich glaube doch, dass es das wird. Nach langem hin und her überlegen. Es ist preislich ok und gefällt mir sowohl vom Aufbau als auch von der Optik. Vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## Delacroix (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok, das Gehäuse (Antec P182) ist bestellt. 

Bevor ich jetzt noch den Rest bestelle, wollte ich erstmal fragen was sich davon für das Gehäuse und überhaupt lohnt.

1. Ich will die Geforce 8800GTS (320MB) ja mit dem Accelero S1 kühlen. Sollten da ein oder besser zwei Noiseblocker XL1 drauf?

2. Wie viele Gehäuselüfter sind empfehlenswert, so dass der PC möglichst leise ist (das ist ja das Ziel) und trotzdem ordentlich kühlt? Also ich denke mal auf jeden Fall sollte einer in die Decke und an die Rückwand ( = 2x Noiseblocker XL1). Sollte auch noch je ein Noiseblocker XL1 vorne (einmal unten am Netzteil den Standardkühler ersetzen und einmal oben an der Einschubbox, wo man ja noch einen Lüfter installieren kann, wenn keine Laufwerke drin sind)?

3. Als Wärmeleitpaste, hatte ich an die Arctic Cooling MX-2 gedacht.

4. Ich habe ja (noch) keine Ahnung, auf wie viel Volt die Gehäuselüfter laufen sollen. Ich denke mal bei 5V kann die Kühlung knapp werden, oder? Aber auf 12V sind sie vermutlich auch nicht leise. Empfiehlt sich von vorneherein 7V - dann würde ich nämlich dementsprechende Adapter Kabel direkt mitbestellen. Oder sollte ich erstmal alles normal anschließen (12V), dann die Temperaturen beobachten und dann ggf. erst die 12V-to-7V-Kabel kaufen? Ich hoffe da einfach mal auf eure Erfahrungswerte. Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja schon ungefähr einschätzen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte (12V, 7V, 5V?).

5. CPU-Lüfter wird der Scythe Mugen. 

Das war es erstmal wieder. Wenn die Fragen geklärt sind, dann mache ich mich auch endlich mal an die Bestellung. 
http://friese-it.de/product_info.ph....html/XTCsid/b451565f127d5dd4446ee3d9af2669bf


----------



## Shibi (21. Dezember 2008)

1) Einer reicht, ein zweiter ist zwar optisch schöner, aber von den Temps her macht das nur 3-4°C aus.

2) Eigentlich gibt es keine Einschränkungen. Meine Empfehlung wäre auf alle Fälle einer hinten und einer vorne. Oben könntest du auch noch einen verbauen. Der zweite Vordere ist nicht so wichtig und der vor dem Netzteil ist auch eher nebensächlich.

3) Die MX2 ist eine sehr gute Wahl.  
Edit: Für den Accelero S1 brauchst du keine extra WLP. Die verwendete reicht völlig aus und sie ist auch schon in der passenden Menge aufgetragen. Das spart dir die Arbeit mit dem Verteilen. 

4) Also für die Gehäuselüfter empfehle ich dir 7V. Du kannst es aber auch erstmal mit 12V versuchen, die XL1 sind auch auf 12V schon recht leise.

5) Mugen ist eine gute Wahl. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok, alles klar. Bestellung ist raus. Ich werde dann mal meine Erfahrungen nach dem Umbau posten, vielleicht mit ein paar Bildern.


----------



## Arcus (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ein Lob für den Thread! Genau so was habe ich gesucht
Oh Silent-PC, mein PC ist ziemlich Laut , 
der jetzige macht mich wahnsinnig ( es ligt 100 % an Kühlung),
bin aber auch jemand, dem mit konkreten Hardwaretipps (neben den allgemeinen Informationen) sehr geholfen werden kann. Deshalb frage ich. 
mein PC Konfig. ist:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser VI 
Prozessor: Intel Core2Extreme QX9770
Mainboard: ASUS Striker II Extreme
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX DDR3 Module mit 1375 Mhz
Grafikkarten: Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 (2 Stück im SLI-Betrieb)
Soundkarte: Creative SupremeFX II
Festplatten: Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000GLFS (300 GB mit 10.000 uMin)
                  Western Digital Caviar WD1000FYPS (1 TB mit 7.200 uMin)
Laufwerke: LG GGW H20L BluRay-Brenner (2 Stück)
Netzteil: Thermaltake ToughPower 1.200 Watt
CPU-Lüfter: Thermaltake Max Orb

Was kann ich da tun?
bitte um hilfe und Rat ....


----------



## Shibi (21. Dezember 2008)

Also bei der Hardware bleibt dir eigentlich nur eine Wasserkühlung. 
Die Grafikkarten dürften einen großen Teil des Lärms verursachen und für eine GTX 280 kommt nur ein HR 03 GTX in Frage. Und dieser ist zu groß um die zweite Karte einzubauen.
Und ein QX9770 ist auch ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf, den kann man auch nicht gut leise Kühlen.

Mit Wasserkühlungen kenn ich mich leider nicht soo gut aus, aber ich empfehle dir mindestens einen Tripple Radiator, eher noch größer wenn der PC leise laufen soll. 
Frag einfach mal im Waküforum nach. 

Achja, schöne Hardware. 
Es ist bald Weihnachten, da kannst du mir doch was davon schenken. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Floro (21. Dezember 2008)

@Arcus : Ich hab auch den Max Orb . Kühlt  gut ist aber relativ laut , da könntest du dir entweder nen neuen Kühler kaufen oder den Max Orb mit nem Zalman Fan Mate ausstatten und dann weiter runterregeln . Zusammen mit nem undervolteten Prozessor könnte die Kühlleistung noch ausreichen .
Eine Wasserkühlung würde zwar etwas teurer sein ,kühlt aber besser


----------



## Delacroix (30. Dezember 2008)

So, ich habe meinen PC umgebaut. Das Ergebnis ist der Wahnsinn. Viel besser, als ich gehofft hatte. Und dabei ist der Grafikkartenlüfter noch nicht mal montiert. 

Der Geräuschpegel ist extrem gefallen! Das Notebook meiner Freundin ist lauter. Und dazu auch noch die Temperaturen! Ich habe mal eine Übersicht erstellt: einmal das neue System (neuer Tower, neue Lüfter), dann das alte System mit einer offenen Gehäusewand und einmal das alte System mit komplett geschlossenem Tower. Hier der Screenshot (gemessen mit EVEREST Ultimate):

http://www.abload.de/img/bersichttyfg.png

(bei allen Messungen lief 'World of Warcraft' im Hintergrund)

Im Antec-Gehäuse habe ich hinten einen XL1 sowie in der Mitte/Vorne einen XL1, der über die HDDs bläst. Den im Deckel habe ich mir gespart, weil der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler schon sehr weit dran sitzt und ich glaube ein weiterer Gehäuselüfter da unnötig ist. Der CPU-Lüfter bläst quasi so direkt durch den Deckel raus. Den vorinstallierten Lüfter im Gehäuse vor dem Netzteil habe ich auf "low" gestellt und drin gelassen. Grafikkartenlüfter ist noch original, denke aber ich werde dann morgen den passiven installieren und noch einen XL1 draufpacken.

Auf jeden Fall vielen, vielen Dank für die guten Tipps! Hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2008)

Man glaubt es kaum was sowas bringt. Ich habe heute Frauchens Notebook auseinander gehabt und die 2mm Staubmatte vor den Lammelen der Heatpipe entfernt. Seitdem ist das Teil auch wieder leise.


----------



## Shibi (30. Dezember 2008)

> Auf jeden Fall vielen, vielen Dank für die guten Tipps! Hat mir sehr geholfen!


Freut mich, dass du glücklich bist. 

Aber mess die Temperaturen mal wenn Prime 95 läuft. Das Tool kannst du gratis downloaden, das lastet die CPU auf allen Kernen zu 100% aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (30. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Aber mess die Temperaturen mal wenn Prime 95 läuft. Das Tool kannst du gratis downloaden, das lastet die CPU auf allen Kernen zu 100% aus.



Da ich jetzt nicht wusste, wie lange ich das laufen lassen soll - gibt es da überhaupt ein "automatisches" Ende? -, habe ich einfach mal nach fünf Testrunden den Screenshot hier gemacht.

//Ah, ich sehe gerade es gibt doch ein Ende. Werde dann gleich noch mal einen finalen Screenshot posten. Bisher tut sich allerdings nicht mehr, als auf dem Screenshot zu sehen.


----------



## Shibi (30. Dezember 2008)

Theoretisch kannst du es auch Jahrelang laufen lassen. 
30min ist so die Richtzeit, danach sollte die CPU ihre Höchsttemperatur erreicht haben. wichtig ist, dass du den Screenshot noch während des laufens machst sonst kühlt die CPU sehr schnell wieder ab. Wenn du es beendest wirst du schon nach ein paar Sekunden einen Temperaturabfall von mehreren °C sehen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## buzty (30. Dezember 2008)

hey ich hab mal ne frage: bin ich überempfindlich oder sind die iceQ-kühler garnicht so leise? also mein pc ist jetzt schon recht leise (cpu+case-lüfter auf 5-7 volt, hdd auf schaumstoff, bequiet-nt, lüftergitter rausgeknipst usw) und ich dachte mir eigentlich das die graka relativ leise sein sollte...is sie auch, aber ich hör sie noch =/...muss da wohl doch ein accelero drauf...ist da für die hd4670 eig der s1 oder s2 geeignet? und wenn, geht das noch passiv? (laut ati ccc ist die graka im idle unter dem iceQ-kühler bei ~35°C und unter last bei ~43°C)

(tu mir leid für den etwas unübersichtlichen schreibstil, ich bin grad ziemlich müde )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2008)

Für ein gutes Gehör ist nichts leise 
Die IceQ sind aber noch das beste Serienmodell am Markt, ansonsten müsstest du es wirklich mal mitm Accelero (S1 ist besser) probieren. (passiv dürfte bei dir knapp werden, ist natürlich abhängig von der Gehäusebelüftung)


----------



## Shibi (31. Dezember 2008)

IceQ ist zwar die leiseste "Standardkühlung" auf dem Markt, aber es stimmt. der Lüfter ist noch hörbar, besonders unter Last. Hab den IceQ Kühler meiner HD3870 auch gegen einen Accelero S1 ausgetauscht.
Ich denke du solltest einen Accelero S1 nehmen und ihn mit einem lagsam drehenden 120mm Lüfter ergänzen. Wenn du ihn auf 5V betreibst sollte die Kühlleistung locker ausreichen und hören dürftest du nichts von ihm. 
Als 120mm Lüfter empfehle ich dir einen Noiseblocker XL1, der is auf 5V garantiert unhörbar.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (31. Dezember 2008)

So, ich habe jetzt noch mal Prime95 eine gute halbe Stunde laufen lassen. Als Test habe ich die Option mit "maximum heat" ausgewählt: s. Anhang.

Die Temperaturen sind deutlich(!) besser als im alten System. Hat sich wirklich rundum gelohnt. Habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich die beiden Gehäuselüfter auf 7V betreibe. Das nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Den Grafikkartenkühler habe ich noch nicht installiert. Kann ich da den 120mm-Lüfter einfach mit einem Y-Kabel mit einem Gehäuselüfter zusammenschließen?


----------



## buzty (31. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> IceQ ist zwar die leiseste "Standardkühlung" auf dem Markt, aber es stimmt. der Lüfter ist noch hörbar, besonders unter Last. Hab den IceQ Kühler meiner HD3870 auch gegen einen Accelero S1 ausgetauscht.
> Ich denke du solltest einen Accelero S1 nehmen und ihn mit einem lagsam drehenden 120mm Lüfter ergänzen. Wenn du ihn auf 5V betreibst sollte die Kühlleistung locker ausreichen und hören dürftest du nichts von ihm.
> Als 120mm Lüfter empfehle ich dir einen Noiseblocker XL1, der is auf 5V garantiert unhörbar.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



ok dann werd ich das demnächst nochmal machen  wenn dann noch ein umzug in ein anderes gehäuse kommt das weniger weckelig is sollte ich auch langsam zufrieden sein


----------



## Shibi (31. Dezember 2008)

> Kann ich da den 120mm-Lüfter einfach mit einem Y-Kabel mit einem Gehäuselüfter zusammenschließen?


Solange es Lüfter des gleichen Typs sind sollte es problemlos gehen. Oder zumindest mit ähnlicher Drehzahl. Sonst wird es blöd mit der Regelung.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2009)

Super How to gut gelungen!


----------



## buzty (4. Januar 2009)

ich hab grad mal so eine etwas allgemeinere frage, im sommer etwa kommt bei mir mal wieder ne komplett neue maschine ins haus und ich fang schonmal langsam an zu planen wie das ganze leise gekühlt werden soll. als gehäuse hab ich mir das antec mini p180 gedacht, für die cpu einen ninja2 oder groß clockner, auf die grafikkarte einen accelero s1. als lüfter habe ich an noiseblocker xl1 oder xl2 gedacht, für das case auf 7v geregelt und auf cpu/graka an einer fanmate o.ä.
das netztteil wird wohl ein enermax oder bequiet. sollte doch eigentlich relativ leise und gut gekühlt sein so oder? (preislimit für gesamten pc liegt bei ~600-650€, es wird also keine etreme highend-maschine mit extremer wärmeentwicklung )


----------



## Shibi (4. Januar 2009)

Jop, da passt alles. 
Wenn du die Lüfter ein bisschen regelst dürfte er nahezu unhörbar sein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## buzty (4. Januar 2009)

sauber, dann spar ich jetzt was bei den nächsten monatsgehältern und berichte wenn er zusammengebaut ist


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

Für die Grafikkarte könnte man auch das Teil von Scythe verwenden.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage an euch:

Wie kulant ist eigentlich Palit bzw Gainward wenn man den Kühler wechselt und die Karte dann kaputt geht?
(bei grakas)

mfg


----------



## k4nt0n (4. Januar 2009)

@Uziflator

Schreib einfach den Support an und kontaktiere des Weiteren deinen Händler.

Bei XFX haben sie gesagt, ich solle mich an den Händler (alternate) wenden, falls ich da was tauschen wollen würde.
...bei einer "Direkteinsendung" würde sie zurückgeschickt werden hieß es, allerdings gibts da n nettes Video von XFX (GTX280 ) auf Youtube, bei dem es heißt, das oc + kühler-wechsel erlaubt ist...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2009)

Zu beachten ist, dass kein Hersteller mechanische Schäden durch den Umbau selbst absichert.
Alles andere ist eigentlich kein Problem(schon deswegen weil dann keiner den Kühlerwechsel nachweisen kann).


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist, dass kein Hersteller mechanische Schäden durch den Umbau selbst absichert.
> Alles andere ist eigentlich kein Problem(schon deswegen weil dann keiner den Kühlerwechsel nachweisen kann).



Danke dir jetz is mir einiges klarer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist, dass kein Hersteller mechanische Schäden durch den Umbau selbst absichert.
> Alles andere ist eigentlich kein Problem(schon deswegen weil dann keiner den Kühlerwechsel nachweisen kann).



Das kann man problemlos z.B. an der verwendeten Wärmeleitpaste.
Die Frage ist höchstens, ob der Hersteller sich die Mühe macht, dass bei optisch unbeschädigten Karten überhaupt zu überprüfen.


----------



## Shibi (5. Januar 2009)

Oder ob er "Kulant" ist und sie trotzdem umtauscht. Würden sich nur unbeliebt machen wenn sie da so pingelig sind. 
Bei nem Auto wird die Reparatur einer Dichtung ja auch nicht verweigert weil du andere Sitze eingebaut hast...

Anders ist es natürlich wenn du durch den Kühlerwechsel etwas beschädigt hast oder die Karte durch nicht ausreichende Kühlung Schaden erlitten hat. Dann gebe ich den Herstellern völlig recht, dass sie in so einem Fall nicht austauschen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Hab mal schnell ne Frage:
Kann ich an so eine Lüftersteuerung ( Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Zalman FanMate II - New Edition ) auch irgendwie zwei Lüfter anschließen?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Von der Leistung he ja.
Du brauchst halt nur einen Y.Adapter an den du 2Lüfter anschießen kannst.
Bei geizhals hab ich die auf die schnelle nicht gefunden,gibt es aber zuhauf auch bei Ebay.


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich zwei Gehäuselüfter mit so einem Y-Adapterkabel an eine Lüftersteuerung und die ans Mainboard häng klappt das also?
Wird das Tachosignal korrekt übertragen? Die beiden Lüfter sind baugleich.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob sich dei beiden Signale nicht überlagern.
Im Zweifelsfall müsstest du ein Signalkabel kappen.
Aber wieso steuerst du nicht direkt übers Mainboard?
Dann kannst du dir den Fanmate sparen.


----------



## Shibi (6. Januar 2009)

Es wird nur ein Signal übertragen. An dem Y-Kabel kannst du schauen an welchem der beiden Anschlüsse das gelbe Kabel verlötet ist, von dem Lüfter kommt das Tachosignal. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Oh,das war mir neu.
Also ist es problemlos möglich.


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte mir einen Y-Adapter schon selbst gelötet. Das Regeln der Lüfter ging und auch die richtige Drahzahl wurde angezeigt.


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Ich wills nicht per Mainboard machen, weil ich erstens nicht richtig mit Speedfan klarkomme und zweitens neben Windows auch Ubuntu am laufen hab und so alles doppelt einstellen müsste.
Wenn ichs per Mainboard regeln könnte wäre das noch ne Alternative, aber da find ich keine passende Funktion (nur Drehzahl, ASUS M3A78-T).


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Ich bin nicht der linux-Experte,aber soweit ich weiß gibt es auch ein Speedfan-Gegenstück für Linux.
Und bei Speedfan kann ich dir helfen.
Für die Biossteuerung kannst du hier mal nachfragen,ist ein ziemlich großer Sammelthread.
Asus M3A78-T: kleiner Test - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Ja es gibt schon sowas wie Speedfan für Linux, aber grade hab ich keine Lust mich damit zu beschäfitgen 
Da dreh ich lieber an ner kleinen Schraub bis es mir passt.
Besonders viel kann ich sowieso nicht einstellen, weil der Temperatursensor von meiner CPU defekt ist (Brisbane).


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

So soll es geschehen.
Ist das denn ein generelles Brisbane-Problem?
Und wonach willst du dich dann richten.


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Ja soweit ich weiß haben alle Brisbanes das Problem.
Ich machs einfach nach Gefühl 
Also die beiden Front-Lüfter werden leicht gedrosselt damit sie nicht mehr so laut sind und hinten kommt ein Noiseblocker XL1 rein, je nach Lautstärke darf der vermutlich seine volle Drehzahl behalten.

Als CPU-Kühler hab ich einen EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner bei 900 rpm, ich denk das sollte reichen.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Das ist dann aber nicht silent.


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Silent ist er wenn er mich nicht mehr nervt


----------



## buzty (6. Januar 2009)

nicht jeder ist da so anspruchsvoll wie schnitzel  mein clockner hat auch so etwa 900rpm und das ist schon recht ordentlich, zwar nicht die ultimative lösung aber es reicht erstmal


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Da habt ihr allerdings recht.
Wie sagte doch der große Meister?
Silent ist relativ.


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

Auf meiner CPU werkelt ein Multiframe mit 600rpm, den wird jeder als silent bezeichnen. Denn unhörbar ist für jeden leise. 

Ich hab es auch schon bei Freunden gemerkt, sie sind ganz stolz auf ihren neuen "Silent PC" und ich denk mir der fönt aber noch gewaltig. ^^
Hauptsache dir passts, was die anderen darüber denken ist erstmal egal.  Die müssen ja nicht Tag für Tag davorsitzen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

also ich habe auch ein alpenföhn und bin damit sehr zufrieden... die lautstärke ist schon ok, habe die blue edition.... hier hat der lüfter einen größeren luftdurchsatz... werde diesen aber sicherlich auch noch durch einen tascans lüfter ersetzen

als gehäuselüfter habe ich einen 12cm tascens-lüfter. dieser hat ein Luftdurchsatz von 127,5m³/h bei 17dB und kostet bei alternate nur 14,99€ bei alternate! auf geringster stufe läuft er mit 800 umdrehunge und hat nur 9dB, dass dürfte in jedem fall silent sein... 

übringens schöne zusammenfassung, das how to do...

achso hier noch der link zum tascans 12cm lüfter bei alternate...

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Tacens Ventus Pro 12cm


----------



## Aradisa (17. Januar 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> ich hab grad mal so eine etwas allgemeinere frage, im sommer etwa kommt bei mir mal wieder ne komplett neue maschine ins haus und ich fang schonmal langsam an zu planen wie das ganze leise gekühlt werden soll. als gehäuse hab ich mir das antec mini p180 gedacht, für die cpu einen ninja2 oder groß clockner, auf die grafikkarte einen accelero s1. als lüfter habe ich an noiseblocker xl1 oder xl2 gedacht, für das case auf 7v geregelt und auf cpu/graka an einer fanmate o.ä.
> das netztteil wird wohl ein enermax oder bequiet. sollte doch eigentlich relativ leise und gut gekühlt sein so oder? (preislimit für gesamten pc liegt bei ~600-650€, es wird also keine etreme highend-maschine mit extremer wärmeentwicklung )



Also ich würde mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken darüber machen,bis zum Sommer wird es bestimmt noch einige neue Lüfter,Kühler etc.geben,wenn es soweit ist,kannst du ja nochmal einen Thread starten,und dir empfehlungen hier holen.

gruß


----------



## Delacroix (23. Januar 2009)

Heute wollte ich den Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 auf meine Geforce 8800GTS bauen. Im Shop ist diese Grafikkarte auch als kompatibel angegeben. Auf der Packung stand ursprünglich, dass es mit einer 8600er noch geht. Inzwischen ist ein Aufkleber drauf, dass auch die 8800er-Serie unterstützt wird. Aber die Bohrlöcher stimmen keinesfalls überein. Ich habe rumgefrikelt, geschoben, geguckt - ja sogar mit einem Zollstock (aka Metermaß[stab]) nachgemessen: es passt einfach nicht! Die Schrauben sind auch zu kurz. Außerdem hielten die Kühler für die Speicherbausteine eher dürftig (radieren, draufdrücken und dann soll das halten). Wobei sogar (8800-kompatibel ... ist klar) zwei Kühlelemente zu wenig dabei waren: acht statt zehn. Ein kleiner Chip (ich weiß nicht, welcher das ist), der vom Standardkühler mitgekühlt wurde, wurde beim S1 gar nicht beachtet.

Also in meinen Augen ein totaler Reinfall. 

Vor allem, weil ich jetzt die recht dicken Kühlpads vom Originalkühler nicht mehr habe und stattdessen Wärmeleitpaste auf die Komponenten schmieren musste. Jetzt ist dazwischen ein wenig Luft und die Grafikkarte wird deutlich wärmer als zuvor. Allerdings achte ich gerade auch penibel darauf (von World of Warcraft direkt auf den Desktop wechseln und sofort die Temps ansehen) - mal sehen, wie es im Idle aussieht. Trotzdem doof alles - man sieht es ja am Screenshot - denn die Grafikkarte, bzw. der Lüfter, dreht sich immer noch recht fix. Ich schätze mal das ist auch noch das Hauptgeräusch, was ich derzeit höre (schwer zu lokalisieren).


----------



## Shibi (23. Januar 2009)

Das ist komisch, ich hab schon 3 S1 verbaut und die haben immer wunderbar gepasst. Allerdings noch nie auf eine 8800GTS. Bleibt noch die Möglichkeit es mit einem Scythe Musashi zu versuchen...

Wobei ich verwundert bin, dass der S1 nicht auf die 8800GTS passt. Auf der Herstellerseite steht er als kompatibel drin.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Das ist komisch, ich hab schon 3 S1 verbaut und die haben immer wunderbar gepasst. Allerdings noch nie auf eine 8800GTS. Bleibt noch die Möglichkeit es mit einem Scythe Musashi zu versuchen...
> 
> Wobei ich verwundert bin, dass der S1 nicht auf die 8800GTS passt. Auf der Herstellerseite steht er als kompatibel drin.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Der S1 passt bei der 8800 GTS nur auf die G92 Version mit 512 MB und Delacroix hat nur die 320 MB Variante mit dem G80 Chip.
Der Scythe Musashi passt laut Kompatibilitätsliste .http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/musashi-vga-cooler/670-musashi-compatibility-list.html


----------



## Delacroix (23. Januar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Der S1 passt bei der 8800 GTS nur auf die G92 Version mit 512 MB und Delacroix hat nur die 320 MB Variante mit dem G80 Chip.


Schade. Das wusste ich nicht. Da überall nur "8800 GTS" stand, bin ich (ich finde zu recht) davon ausgegangen, dass der S1 passt. Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Shibi (24. Januar 2009)

Kannst ja versuchen den S1 zurückzugeben. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Delacroix (25. Januar 2009)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt. Allerdings habe ich halt schon alles ausgepackt, verbaut gehabt, usw. Der Händler dürfte sich also erstmal sträuben. Aber man kann ja mal fragen - Lust groß rumzustressen habe ich allerdings nicht. Vielleicht hat er ja auch den Scythe Musashi und gibt mir dann darauf ein wenig Nachlass oder ähnliches.


----------



## Shibi (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn du ihn nicht zurückgeben kannst könntest du ihn auch im Marktplatz verkaufen. Ein Käufer findet sich bestimmt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

> #  Chipsatz
> 
> Oft unterschätzt wird die Hitzentwicklung der Northbringe, viele Nutzer erkannten erst beim Release des hitzigen und somit aktiv gekühlten Nforce 680i SLI wie viel Wärme dieser Chipsatz absondern kann. Aber auch Übertakter wissen um diese Tatsache, schließlich lassen sich nahezu alle CPUs nur durch die Erhöhung des FSBs und die dazugehörigen Spannungen zu neuen Leistungssphären treiben. Kleines Details am Rande: der von diversen Tools ausgelesene und als Mainboard titulierte Wert ist nicht die Temperatur des Chipsatzes, sondern nur ein Messpunkt in dessen Nähe!
> In vielen Fällen erzielt man durch das schlichte Austauschen des originalen Kontaktmittels (billige, schlecht verteilte Paste oder gar ein dickes Pad) durch hochwertige wie die Arctic Silver 5 sowie eine Kühlerbefestigung mit M2-Gewindeschrauben und isolierenden Unterlegscheiben (höherer Anpressdruck!) bereits Verbesserungen von über 10° C. Je nach System, Chipsatz und Verwendungszweck reicht das für niedrige Temperaturen aber nicht aus, Abhilfe schafft der Zubehörmarkt. Die mittlerweile an ihre großen Tower-Brüder angelehnten Spitzenmodelle können selbst passiv über einen übertakteten Nforce 680i SLI nur müde lächeln.
> ...


Wie wärs da denCaseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Chipsatz-Kühler » Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge
hinzuzufügen?
Ist günstiger.


----------



## Derexor (10. April 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage ,
welchen schaumstoff bzw. dämmatten kann man zum abdichten der vorderseite benutzen?
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Antec Three Hundred.
Mein restliches Sys sieht so aus
Noch ne Frage ,
nach lesen dieses How -Tows wollte ich mir vollgendes Kaufen.
*Scythe Kaze Maru SY1425SL12M* 
*Zalman Lüftersteuerung ZM-MFC1 Plus*
*Scythe SFlex 1600rpm 120x120x25*
die Lüfter wollte ich mit der Lüftersteuerung runterregeln.
Passt das so?
Und btw. Klasse How-To !


----------



## de_oli (28. Mai 2009)

ich finde das toll das howto werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich anwenden beim medien pc   danke


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Derexor schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage ,
> welchen schaumstoff bzw. dämmatten kann man zum abdichten der vorderseite benutzen?


Selbstklebende Bitumenmatten dichten prima und verhindern nerviges Dröhnen.
Etwas gedämmt wird auch, allerdings nicht so stark wie bei Zentimeterdicken Schaumstoffschichten, die man aber auch erst ein mal unter bringen muss und dafür nicht so gut gegen dröhnende Plastik/Blechteile wirken.


----------



## Lindt (6. Juli 2009)

Reicht der Xigmatek HDT-S1283 um einen alten Celeron D 346 (3,06 Ghz, TDP 89W) mit 5 Volt zu kühlen? 
Wenn nein, geht es mit einem Slipstream?


----------



## riedochs (6. Juli 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Reicht der Xigmatek HDT-S1283 um einen alten Celeron D 346 (3,06 Ghz, TDP 89W) mit 5 Volt zu kühlen?
> Wenn nein, geht es mit einem Slipstream?



Kommt drauf an welche Temps du erreichen willst.


----------



## Lindt (7. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche Temps du erreichen willst.


Sind mir eigentlich egal, da das nicht mein erst PC ist. Sollte halt nicht sofort abrauchen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Überleben tut er sowieso, und ich denke er wird auch nicht throttlen.


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Temps egal sind, nimm den Lüfter.


----------



## buzty (28. Juli 2009)

so leute. ich hab grad ein "kleines" problem mit dem accelero s1 und meiner hd4670 (genauer gesagt der his hd4670 turbo iceq). auf genau der wollte ich nämlich den genannten kühler anbringen, da drauf noch einen scythe kazy jyu slim für den luftzug, geregelt über 'ne lüftersteuerung.
dummerweise scheint die grafikkarte ohne standardkühler (bzw auf der graka angeschlossenen lüfter) nicht zu funktionieren? hat jmd ne idee wie ich das doch hinbekomme?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Da hilft in der Regel nur ein Bios-Flash oder eben ein PWM Lüfter den du auf die Graka steckst.


----------



## buzty (28. Juli 2009)

auf der graka ist aber nur der normale graka-2-pin anschluss, da passt pwm ja garnicht druff oder?... bzw: gibs irgendwo für die karte n passenden bios-flash? ich kenn mich da nicht so aus


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Und mit angestecktem Lüfter geht die Karte definitiv noch?
Zwei Pins reichen eigentlich nur für das reine Regeln ohne Drehzahlabfrage womit das erkennen des Lüfters höchstens über gemessenen Stromfluss realisieren ließe.

Am besten du passt das Original-Bios mit diesem Tool an:
RBE - Radeon BIOS editor


----------



## buzty (28. Juli 2009)

ja die karte geht mit angestecktem lüfter noch, habe sie mit original-kühler jetzt wieder im pc, läuft wie am ersten tag. ich werds mal ausprobieren, danke!


----------



## martinger (8. November 2009)

Thx für dieses HowTo.

Jedoch habe ich nun eine Frage: Lüfter gibt es ja mit 3 oder 4 Pin anschluss.
Die 3 Pin Lüfter kann man, soweit ein Anschluss verfügbar, am Mainboard anschließen und die Regelung findet über das Mainboard statt.
Wie steuert man die 4 Pin Lüfter? (ausgenommen Adapter auf 3 Pin und wieder auf Mainboard).


gruß und danke

ps.: Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein: Lüfter ohne PWM sind auf Drehzahl fix oder? Kann man diese regeln?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2009)

Gibt 3 Typen Lüfter:
3pin (klein): Regelbare über analoge Lüftersteuerungen, die z.T. auch auf Mainboards verfügbar sind.
4pin (klein, "PWM"): Regelbar über analoge Lüftersteuerungen (auch an 3pin-Anschlüssen) und PWM-Steuerungen (4pin, derzeit nur auf Mainboards)
4pin (groß, Molex, nur zwei Pins Genutzt): Regelbar über analoge Lüftersteuerungen (zum Anschluss wird i.d.R. ein Adapter benötigt) oder (grob) durch Umstecken der Pins (-> andere Spannung, fest)


----------



## desMaxle (7. April 2010)

Mein Rechner mit Thermaltake Shark Gehäuse war auch pervers laut.
Hab ihn so um einiges leiser gemacht:
Front TT-Lüfter gegen Scythe S-Flex 800 rpm ausgetauscht,
Back TT-Lüfter gegen Enermax Magma ausgetauscht(läuft auf gedrosselt),
Chipsatzlüfter (4000rpm) von P5n-D gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilent XR1,
Boxed-Kühler (E8400) gegen Prolimatech Megahalems (passiv),
Netzteil ist ohnehin sehr leise , Festplatte eben so,
das einzig laute ist nun noch die Grafikkarte (Gtx285)..aber da muss der neue Kühler noch warten
*
*


----------



## Ahab (7. April 2010)

desMaxle schrieb:


> das einzig laute ist nun noch die Grafikkarte (Gtx285)..aber da muss der neue Kühler noch warten



Einfach mit Rivatuner runterregeln.  So kannst du zumindest im IDLE den Lüfter mit bis zu 1% betreiben. Unter Last dreht sie dann zwar ganz normal auf, aber zumindest beim Surfen oder Filme gucken hast du so Ruhe.


----------



## djnoob (14. Januar 2011)

Nach dem ich im PC alles auf Silent gestellt habe, waren nun die Festplatten an der Reihe. 
Meine drei Platten bestehend aus HD322GJ 1x HD322HJ.
Wollte eigentlich SSD´s kaufen, aber da diese zu teuer sind und ich mich von XP Pro 64 nicht trennen kann, habe ich mir vorgenommen, das ganze soweit es geht einzudämmen.

Da das Silentstar Quad vier Platten einnimmt aber nur 3 montiert sind, war also noch genügend Platz im Deckel bzw. Gehäuse. 

und so sah das ganze vorher aus:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da bin ich also schnell zu Conrad losgefahren und habe mir drei lagen Bitumen matten geholt.
Link zum Artikel

Zuhause erstmal die HDD´s demontiert und Bitumenmatten der Festplattengröße nach zurecht geschnitten.
Habe im enddeffekt die platten von oben, unten, hinten und vorne beklebt.
Einzigstes was noch zusehen war, sind die Sata Anschlüsse gewesen.
Fazit:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nach dem die Platten beklebt waren, habe ich ich vom Silenstar das Gehäuse bzw. dem Deckel erstmal angeschliffen und nachhinein schwarz glänzend lackiert.

Als die Platten dann komplett beklebt waren und der Deckel vom Silentstar schon trocken war, wurde alles zusammen gebaut. Nach der Montage der HDD´s am Wakükühler, war ich fast am Schluss gewesen.

Musste nur noch der Deckel dran geschraubt werden. 
Da das ganze aber ohne Gewalt nicht mehr ging, weil das ganze vollgepackt war, musste ich mit Gewalt ran :vrizz:.

Aber im enddeffekt hat sich der ganze aufwand gelohnt. Man hört zwar noch die platten, aber nur bis zu einem Abstand von ca. 10cm. Danach absolute Funkenstille und das im ganzen gehäuse.

Hier nochmal paar bilder zum Schluss.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## constantinosand (16. September 2012)

ENDLICH unter silencern

die schlechte nachricht vorab : f..g spulen pfeifen
wieso pfeift die gpu und wie umgehe ich dem ?!?


----------



## stefan79gn (16. September 2012)

jede gpu pfeift, umgehen indem du die igpu der cpu nutzt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Das stimmt so nicht. Die meisten Karten pfeifen bei extrem hohen Bildfrequenzen. Die lassen sich aber mit FPS Begrenzern(bei NV mittlerweile im Treiber verfügbar) bzw. Vsync umgehen.
 Im Betrieb mit Bildraten unter 100 FPS machen eigentlich nur billig  Boards Probleme. Hier hilft es oft zu Karten zu greifen welche für Übertakter mit einer besseren Spannungsversorgung beworben werden.
Auch die Referenzlayouts sind aber in letzter Zeit garnicht so schlecht. Kritisch sind die verkürzten, verbilligten Platinen welche kurz nach Release mit etwas günstigeren Preisen locken.

Hat man dennoch eine fiepende Karte(oder ein fiependes Mainboard, da hatte ich bis jetzt mehr von) kann es helfen die Spulen nochmal zusätzlich mit Heißkleber zu "vergießen".


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man dennoch eine fiepende Karte(oder ein fiependes Mainboard, da hatte ich bis jetzt mehr von) kann es helfen die Spulen nochmal zusätzlich mit Heißkleber zu "vergießen".



Aber nicht, wenn einem seine Garantie lieb ist.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Ich dachte das wäre offensichtlich.


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

Bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## stefan79gn (16. September 2012)

Naja ich glaub wenn man seinen kopfdirekt auf die karte hält ( was im normalen leben kaum jemand macht) dann wird jede Karte abgesehen vom lüfter irgendwelche Geräusche von sich geben. Obs nun Pfeifen ist oder was auch immer summen etc. Das ist natürlich interpretationssache. Für mich ist es erst Spulenfiepen wen ich es höre sodoll das ich nen Tinitus befürchten muss. Und da hast du Recht das tritt meistens bei hohen Fps oder billigen Bauteilen wie spannungswandlern auf. Das leichte Pfeifen ist sicher kein SPulenfiepen sondern einfach nur ne überempfindlichkeit.


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

Ich hatte noch nie ne Karte, die gefiept hat. Auch nicht in Menüs mit 20K FPS. 

Aber mein Mainboard macht Geräusche. Jedoch fiept es nicht, sondern es grummelt. Klingt fast, wie wenn die Festplatte arbeitet. Vielleicht isses auch eine der HDs und der Rechner ist halt zwischenzeitlich so leise, dass ich die HDs wieder höre. Wie war das bei der U-Boot Entwicklung. "Wenn man das lauteste Geräusch eliminiert hat, hat man eine neues lautestes Geräusch".


----------



## constantinosand (16. September 2012)

das mim heißkleber hört sich interessant an
hastu hierzu einen link? zb mit anleitung

is das heißkleben irreversibel oder lässt er sich ggf wieder entfernen?
fungiert der kleber als schalldämpfer oder unterbindet er direkt die schwingungen|bewegungen der spule?


ps, wieso hab ich diesen thread nich früher gefunden
in welchem forum is der thread eigentlich?
ober steht nur der threadname


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

Der Heiskleber unterbindet die Schwingungen denk ich. Als Schalldämpfer dürfte die Schicht wohl nicht dicht genug sein.


----------



## constantinosand (16. September 2012)

denk ich mir auch

die spule is ja im gussblock
öffnet man den gussblock und verklebt die nackte spule?
oder verklebt man den block so wie er is?

gibts hierzu eine anleitung?

fällt es den herstellern so schwer, den gussblock einfach und simple voll zu gießen, damt nichts schwingen kann?


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Wenn es schon ein Gussblock ist stehen die Chancen eher schlecht was zu verbessern. Günstigere Karten haben aber oft nicht komplett vergossene, sondern nur leicht verklebte Spulen. Dort hilft es diese Verklebung mit Heißkleber zu verbessern.


----------



## constantinosand (16. September 2012)

AUF GPUS SIND DOCH ALLE SPULEN IN BLÖCKEN
oder redest du von psus


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Wenn du das glaubst schraubst du noch nicht lange. Das ist nur bei den aktuelleren High-End Karten so.


----------



## constantinosand (16. September 2012)

meine 4850 hatte offene spulen
schaut grauenvoll aus

doch die is auch seit langem nichmehr im einsatz


----------



## Fischer995 (17. September 2012)

@Constantinosand willst du uns verarschen? Erst machste zigg andere threads auf deswegen, wir habens dir schon mehr als ausführlich erklärt, du hast unsere antworten ignoriert und jetzt fängst du hier an?


----------



## Niza (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch einen Silent PC mir selber zusammen gebaut 
Bestehend aus 2x beQuiet Silent wings 
Skythe setsugen 2 + BeQuiet Silent wings auf 1500 U/min auf grafikkarte
HR 02 Macho  auf 960 U/min  laufen
Und hinten einen 120mm  LED Lüfter mit 800U/min
BeQuiet 600Watt PCGH mit einen Weißen Bequiet Lüfter drinne.
Eine SSD 
Eine Lüftersteuerung
Und das meiste Endkoppelt

Und muss selber sagen der PC ist fast unhörbar.
Aber nur fast da der Luftstrom ein  leises geräusch macht 
Bin 100% damit zufrieden

EDIT :
Schönes [How To] auch wenn die Komponenten nicht mehr ab to date sind

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## constantinosand (6. Oktober 2012)

up und zu schleicht sich schonmal ein fehler ein


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> up und zu schleicht sich schonmal ein fehler ein


 
Ab und zu schleichen sich bei dir auch ganz zufällig Fehler in der Rechtschreibung ein 

@Topic ist der y33H@ noch aktiv? Scheint ja nicht so! Kann man den nicht irgendwie erreichen, um die erste Seite nochmal nachzubessern?


----------



## constantinosand (9. Oktober 2012)

ich weiss


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> @Topic ist der y33H@ noch aktiv? Scheint ja nicht so! Kann man den nicht irgendwie erreichen, um die erste Seite nochmal nachzubessern?


 Das ist der Privataccount von PCGH_Marc.


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist der Privataccount von PCGH_Marc.


 
Oh, kann ihn mal wer anschreiben? Wäre echt gut, wenn er dann auch den "Einleitungspost" bearbeitet, damit auch die aktuelle Empfehlungen dort vorhanden sind?


----------



## constantinosand (9. Oktober 2012)

hat jemand eine gute anleitung
wie man zu einem bereits bestehendem gehäuse eine art hülle von schalldämmmatten baut?

stelle mir einen aüßeren rahmen vor, an dem ich dämmmatten klebe
und mein bestehendes computergehäuse in die schallgedämmte box lege

denn mit diesem eigenbau würde ich grob 50 euro zaheln
und für ein big gehäuse würde ich grob 200 euro zahlen
mein gpu sowie cpu kühler ragen nämlich schin überdurchschnittlich raus, ca netto 170mm


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

????????????????????? Schalldämmmatten bringen nichts wirklich, kauf dir andere Kühler, für Graka und CPU...


----------



## S!lent dob (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> ????????????????????? Schalldämmmatten bringen nichts wirklich, kauf dir andere Kühler, für Graka und CPU...


 
So isses. Höhr mal die Leute hier statt ständig in zig Posts den selben Unsinn zu erfragen


----------



## constantinosand (10. Oktober 2012)

also is die wirkung der dämmmatten erlogen und die testergebnisse verfälscht
wiedermal ein sehr interessanter beitrag


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> also is die wirkung der dämmmatten erlogen und die testergebnisse verfälscht
> wiedermal ein sehr interessanter beitrag


 
Ja der Beitrag war so interessant, dass du ihn sogar gelesen hast und darauf antwortest. 

Nein die Testergebnisse sind nicht unbedingt verfälscht, aber man sollte Sachen an der Wurzel packen und das ist effektiver als mit Dämmmatten zu hantieren...


----------



## altazoggy (16. November 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> hat jemand eine gute anleitung
> wie man zu einem bereits bestehendem gehäuse eine art hülle von schalldämmmatten baut?
> 
> stelle mir einen aüßeren rahmen vor, an dem ich dämmmatten klebe
> ...


 falls die Frage noch offen ist: Der Schaumstoff in Matratzen ist etwa 15cm dick. Damit kann man einiges dämmen


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2014)

Tolles How To  Aber die 3 letzten Kühler im CPU-Abschnitt, also nach der Erklärung der semi-passiven Kühlmethode, sind in Geizhals nicht mehr auffindbar.
Könntest du da bitte mal aktuelle Modelle einfügen? Bin eben auf der Suche nach solchen guten Kühlern und will deine Fachmännische Meinung dazu.


----------

